# [Thread Game] D&D Monsters A-Z



## Morrus

Simple game.  I post a D&D monster plus picture beginning with A.  The next person takes B, and so on. If we get to Z, we start again, until we end up stuck.  No repetitions allowed.  We'll just see how long we can keep it going.  

I'll start!

Aarakocra.


----------



## Hand of Evil

Beholder


----------



## Tonguez

Carrion Crawler


my introduction to DnD


----------



## MarkB

Dragon Turtle


----------



## Hand of Evil

Ettin


----------



## Morrus

Flumph!


----------



## Istbor

Gnoll


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Invisible Stalker!


----------



## Hand of Evil

Jackelwere


----------



## Morrus

Kobold.


----------



## Hand of Evil

Lizardfolk


----------



## Morrus

Mimic.


----------



## The_Silversword

Nightmare


----------



## Hand of Evil

Owlbear


----------



## Tonguez




----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Quaggoth


----------



## Darkness

Rakshasa.

As a cat person, I approve of this monster.


----------



## Darkness

Tonguez said:


> Carrion Crawler



Carrion crawlers rock. There was something similar in the Lone Wolf books; I loved it back then and I still love it today. One of the greatest monsters, AFAIC.


----------



## MarkB

After Scrag, going Troll would seem lazy, so let's go with...

Tarrasque.


----------



## Tonguez

Umber Hulk


----------



## Morrus

Vampire.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Water Weird


----------



## Richards

Spelljammer's Xixchil.

Johnathan


----------



## Tonguez

Yrthak


----------



## The_Silversword

Zombie Hulk


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Al-miraj


----------



## Morrus

Basilisk.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Caterwaul


----------



## Benji

Choker




Edit: Goddam someone got to C before me - D Delver


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Eye of the Deep


----------



## Darkness

Fey'ri.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Girallon


----------



## Tonguez

Hollyphant


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Ixitxachitl


----------



## Jhaelen

Jermlaine


----------



## Tonguez

Krenshar


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Lammasu


----------



## MarkB

Manticore.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Nilbog


----------



## Tonguez

Odopi


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Penanggalan


----------



## Darkness

Quell.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Ragewind


----------



## Darkness

Slaymate.

A cute undead creature with a punny name - what more can you ask for in a monster?


----------



## Tonguez

Topiary Guardian


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Umpleby


----------



## Richards

Vrock:



Johnathan


----------



## Kramodlog

Beware of the werebadger.


----------



## Jhaelen

Yeth Hound


----------



## Tonguez

Zodar


----------



## Tonguez

Barghest


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

CIFAL


----------



## MarkB

Darkmantle.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Ettercap


----------



## Tonguez

^^thats an ettercap?  ^^


Formian


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

That's the original ettercap from the 1E Fiend Folio.

Gambado


----------



## Tonguez

Howler - the keening brood-hounds of Pandemonium



(I always preferred the Horse skull version of the Gambado as it reminded me if the Hobby Horses of Britain like Penglas and Old Oss. The original pic just looked like a ghost (above), when the Gambado was so much more)


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Iron Cobra


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Jermlaine


----------



## Tonguez

Already did Jermlaine on page 4

so I'll call Jackalope


----------



## Morrus

Kraken.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Lich


----------



## Tonguez

Merrow


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Nereid


----------



## Tonguez

Ophidian


----------



## Richards

Purple Worm:



Johnathan


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Quickling


----------



## Tonguez

Rhek/Rhox


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Sussurus


----------



## Jhaelen

Terithran


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Vargouille


----------



## Jhaelen

For a change something from the Spelljammer setting:
Witchlight Marauder


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Xill


----------



## Richards

Yakfolk:



Johnathan


----------



## Tonguez

Zaratan


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Atomie


----------



## MarkB

Bullette.


----------



## Richards

Caryatid Column:



Johnathan


----------



## Tonguez

Displacer


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd




----------



## Darkness

Frost worm.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Gorgon


----------



## Tonguez

Harpy


----------



## Richards

Immoth:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jhakar (Hey @_*Darkness*_, this is hiding in your closet at night)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Tonguez said:


> Odopi
> 
> View attachment 73056




What setting is this from?


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Kostchtchie

...and my second favorite Dragon cover.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Darkness said:


> Slaymate.
> 
> A cute undead creature with a punny name - what more can you ask for in a monster?



say say oh slay mate, come out and slay with me . . . those are the summoning words to call one from the realm of negative energy


----------



## Tonguez

Scott DeWar said:


> What setting is this from?




Its a native of Tartarus and appears in MM III - it was the most obscure monster I could think of

Anyway back to the list

Loxo


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yup, that was definitely obscure. MM III, huh. Need to pathfinder that beauty!

edit: found it in a 3.5 version, so it is done enough!


----------



## Richards

Marilith:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

NOTHIC


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd




----------



## Scott DeWar

l forgot about that thing. get it? memory moss, . . . . I forg . . . . .ah never mind.

Pixie


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

What?

Qullan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rakshasa


----------



## Darkness

Scott DeWar said:


> Jhakar (Hey [MENTION=13]Darkness[/MENTION], this is hiding in your closet at night)



Probably. Haven't opened it in a while. If it's in there, I'll find it a nice new home in a zoo. This zoo, to be specific.

I already posted the Rakshasa, so here's a Roper.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Sahaugin


----------



## Darkness

Twig Blight


----------



## ehenning

Unicorn


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Vaati


----------



## Scott DeWar

I must have been in a hurry on the Rakshasa, so here is a Wight


As an after thought two things:
first, wight may or may not be on post 49 or 50, I do not know because those posts are not showing to me..and second, @_*Darkness*_, MY rakshasa pics are BETTER, so nah nah nah nah!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Xvart


----------



## Tonguez

The Yag



* Yag-Kosha appears in the Hyborea list in Gods, Demi-Gods and Heroes but he's a single representative of his race. Not sure if theres an official write up of The Yag overall, so this may be breaking 'the rules' 

YAG-KOSHA
Armor Class — 2 Magic Ability: 30th Level
Move: 9/18 Fighter Ability: 8th Level
Hit Points: 100
Creature with the body of a man, the head of a small elephant, and the wings of a gargoyle. It is green in color and has the power of a 30th level wizard.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Zygom


----------



## Richards

Amphisbaena:



Johnathan


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Basidirond


----------



## Scott DeWar

Chuul


----------



## Richards

Dohwar, the spacefaring penguin race of Spelljammer:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

elder brain


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Firbolg


----------



## Scott DeWar

geleb duhr


----------



## Tonguez

Hybsil


----------



## Darkness

Intellect Devourer.


----------



## Tonguez

Ki-rin


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lamia


----------



## Jhaelen

Meazel


----------



## Duan'duliir

Nalfeshnee


----------



## MarkB

Otyugh.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Piercer


----------



## GrayLinnorm

You forgot J.


----------



## Scott DeWar

GrayLinnorm said:


> You forgot J.




Jabberwok (fearsome, huh?!?)


----------



## Tonguez

thats not a jabberwock!!!!


Quasit


----------



## Richards

Remorhaz:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

is this better? Jabberwok


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd




----------



## Richards

Tirapheg:



Johnathan


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Ulgurstasta


----------



## megamania

VERY VICTORIOUS VICIOUS VILLIANOUS VILE  VALUABLE  VULTURE   (VERMONT VERDANT VARIANT)


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Wendigo


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:
			
		

> VERY VICTORIOUS VICIOUS VILLIANOUS VILE VALUABLE VULTURE (VERMONT VERDANT VARIANT)
> 
> Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Game-D-amp-D-Monsters-A-Z/page5#ixzz3xdC1aLFP




Hey !!! that's P for politician!!!


----------



## megamania

XENOMORPH  !!!!!!!


----------



## Richards

Yeti:



Johnathan


----------



## megamania




----------



## Scott DeWar

zoveri


----------



## megamania

More of a hentai fiend.......


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Ascomoid


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> More of a hentai fiend.......



I laughed so much at that, then was sad because I understood it


----------



## Duan'duliir

Balor



Sorry if its already here


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Carbuncle


----------



## Scott DeWar

dragon


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Eye of Fear and Flame


----------



## Tonguez

wazzup Foo ?

Lion


----------



## MarkB

Genie.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Hellhound


----------



## Jhaelen

Invisible Stalker:


----------



## megamania

Darksun's   Jozhal


----------



## MarkB

Jhaelen said:


> Invisible Stalker:




Already done the first time round - and you used the same image.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jhaelen said:


> Invisible Stalker:



that has already been done

ibrandlin
http://www.lomion.de/cmm/ibrandli.php


----------



## megamania

Kaisharga


----------



## megamania

....and yes-  I am a fan of Darksun


----------



## megamania

MarkB said:


> Already done the first time round - and you used the same image.




If you look carefully, one image the creature is leaping out to strike and the other image it is picking it's nose in secret.......


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Linnorm


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mephit


----------



## Tonguez

Naga 





Scott DeWar said:


> Jabberwok (fearsome, huh?!?)




btw I went and googled the Monstergirl site that your Jabberwock image came from and am now very traumatized by its treatment of Alice and Wonderland 

I thought bronies were bad


----------



## Scott DeWar

Strange thought, those look like greater madusae rather then a naga.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Tonguez said:


> btw I went and googled the Monstergirl site that your Jabberwock image came from and am now very traumatized by its treatment of Alice and Wonderland
> 
> I thought bronies were bad



Monster girl? Sorry about the major liquification of your brain. I only saw it from a google search for Jabberwok, and had seen that goofy foto. Here, have a potion of brain bleach. My google-foo is a training in the art of hilarity and not intended for mental anguish.


----------



## Richards

Osquip:



Johnathan


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Pegasus


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quesar


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Redcap


----------



## Scott DeWar

Satyr - wow, some of the google images I saw were down right lewd.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Tarlen


----------



## Richards

Ultroloth:



Johnathan


----------



## Tonguez

Vegypygmy


ninja'd!


----------



## Richards

Wemic:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

xag-ya/xag-yi


----------



## Tonguez

Yu Lung


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Zern


----------



## Scott DeWar

Angel, just don't blink


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Banshee


----------



## Tonguez

Bajang





Scott DeWar said:


> Angel, just don't blink



 a Weeping Angel would be terrifying to play with and I mean that as the DM


----------



## Duan'duliir

Continuing with my theme of adding fiend to the list, Cambion





			
				Scott DeWar" said:
			
		

> Angel, just don't blink




You should be careful when displaying images of weeping angels; the image of an angel becomes an angel, after all.


----------



## Tonguez

Dolphin 



because sometimes we forget that the fantastic can also be real


----------



## Jhaelen

megamania said:


> If you look carefully, one image the creature is leaping out to strike and the other image it is picking it's nose in secret.......



Exactly. Amazing perceptive skills you got!

(sorry about the repetition, but it's becoming increasingly difficult to check whether we already had a particular monster - or is there some trick to see all the monsters that have already been posted?)

Ettercap:


----------



## Duan'duliir

*NOW OBSOLETE - USE LIST ON POST 1021 & 1022*

Here's a list as of post 1004 (page 101 with default posts per page).The creatures are sorted alphabetically. When searching to see if a creature has been done, and it has more than one word (e.g Cloud Giant, search for one word in case it has been done as Giant, Cloud (Cloud Giant has been done))[SBLOCK=A]AarakocraAartukAasimarAbrianAcheieraiAerial ServantAfancAgony BeetleAir ElementalAlgoidAllipAl-mirajAmphisbaenaAnakoreAnaximAngelAnguillianAnimated ObjectAnkhegAnnis HagAraneaArcaneArmandArrowhawkAsabiAscallionAscomoidAspis DroneAssassin VineAstral DreadnoughtAstral StalkerAtomieAurumvoraxAvangionAx Beak[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=B]BaazragBabau DemonBajangBakemonoBalorBanedeadBanelarBansheeBarghestBariaurBasaliskBasidirondBattle BriarBebilithBehirBeholderBeholder EaterBerbalangBhutBlack PuddingBladelingBleakbornBlindheimBloodthornBlue SlaadBog WaderBoggardBrain GolemBrain MoleBrown DragonBrownieBugbearBulletteBuraaq[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=C]CacodemonCadaver CollectorCaller In DarknessCambionCampestriCarbuncleCarcass CrabCarcass EaterCarnage DemonCarrion CrawlerCarrionetteCaryatid ColumnCaterwaulCatoblepasCaulbornCave FisherCentaurChacChangecatChaos BeastChimeraChokerChosen OneChososionChuulCifalCilopsCisternfiendClay GolemCloud GiantCockatriceColossus WoodConcordant KillerCrypt Servant[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=D]DabusDancing DeadDancing Hut of Baba YagaDark CreeperDark NagaDark TreeDarken BeastDarkmantleDarksun DragonDarktentaklesDeath DogDeepspawnDefacerDelverDemodandDire SharkDisenchanterDisplacer BeastDjinniDohwarDolphinDoppelganagerDragonDragon TurtleDragonbornDragonfly TurtleDriderDrowDuckbunnyDune StalkerDwarfDwarven BansheeD'ziriak[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=E]EagleEar SeekerEarth ElementalEblisEctoplasmic OozeEffigyEfreetEladrin, FirreElasmosaurusElder BrainElder ThingElemental of BloodElemental StormElemental, GrueElephantElfElmarinElse WhaleElven DogElysian ThrushEntomberEntropic Ogre MageEnveloperErinyesErmalkankariErmordenungEthereal FilcherEthereal MarauderEttercapEttinExecutioner's HoodEye KillerEye of Fear and FlameEye of the Deep[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=F]Faceless StalkerFacet***FachanFachenFairy FiddlerFamine SpiritFarspawnFaunFelldrake, CrestedFeral YowlerFeyrFey'riFirbolgFire BatFire Cult WarriorFire GiantFire MonolithFire NewtFirebeetleFlail SnailFlame SnakeFlameskullFlesh JellyFlumphFlytrap, GiantFomorianFooForestkith GoblinFormianForsakenFrigidarchFrost GiantFrost SalamanderFrost Worm[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=G]Galeb DuhrGambadoGambolGammaroidGarbugGargoyleGas SporeGasperGenieGhastGhaunadanGhoulGiant StriderGiant, BogGibbering MoutherGiffGirallonGithyankiGithzeraiGlabrezuGnollGolem, HangmanGoliathGorgonGoristroGreen HagGrey GluttonGrey OozeGrey RenderGrimlockGrimweirdGrindylowGuardian[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=H]HadozeeHagunemnonHair, LivingHalf-FiendHalfling VampireHalf-magma FeylaarHannyaHarpoon SpiderHarpyHarssefHatoriHead HunterHej-kinHell HoundHellcatHelmed HorrorHengeyokaiHeucuvaHezrouHieracosphinxHigh IrdaHill GiantHippocampusHippogriffHippogriff, PseudonaturalHobgoblinHollyphantHomunculusHook HorrorHoraxHorse, DraftHowlerHulking CorpseHumanHybsil[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=I]IbixianIbrandlinIce DevilIce SerpentIce ToadIce VampireId FiendIffanbutTIfritIgundiIjiraqIkiryoIllithilichIllurienImixImmolation DevilImmothImpIncubusIndricothereInevitable, KolyarutInevitable, MarutInferno SpiderIntellect DevourerInvisible Flying RayInvisible StalkerIron Clad MaulerIron CobraIron GolemIron TuskerIronmawIshikorobukuruIsychirosIxitxachitl[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=J]JabberwokJacinth DragonJackalopeJackel LordJackelwereJackfrostJaculiJagreJahiJaleeda BirdJammer LeechJannJarboJelly, Slithering TrackerJellyfish SwarmJellyfish, GiantJellyfish, GiantJermlaineJhakarJiki-Ketsu-GakiJishun MushiJolly RogerJovoc DemonJoystealerJozhalJub-Jub BirdJuggernautJuhrionJuiblexJuju ZombieJulajimusJungle GiantJusticator[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=K]KaishargaKamadanKani DollKankKaortiKapak DraconianKapoacinthKarranthi SkeletonKartoebaKechKeeperKelpieKenderKenkuKhaastaKhajitKigridKiller FrogKillorenKilmoulisKi-rinKlurichirKnell BeetleKoboldKodama KamiKopruKorredKostchtchieKrakenKrensharKuldurathKuo-toaKythonKyton[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=L]LaertiLamiaLammasuLava DragonLava MephitLeach SwarmLeachwalkerLeech ToadLemureLeng SpiderLensmanLeonalLeprechaunLeskylor, 3 HeadedLeucrottaLheeLhoskLichLillendLimbo StalkerLinnormLirrLiving HolocaustLiving SpellLiving Spell: CloudkillLiving SteelLiving WallLizardfolkLocatahLocathahLolthLoxoLumiLunar RavagerLurker AboveLurking Strangler[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=M]Mad SlasherMaelephantMaenadMagebaneMageripper SwarmMaggot GolemMagic GolemMagmanMammothMamonoMantariManticoreMargyleMarilithMarrashMarzannaMaugMeazelMedusaMeenlockMegapedeMephitMerrowMihstuMimicMind FlayerMivilornModronMohrgMongrelmanMudmawMummy, SaltMyconid[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=N]NagaNagahydraNagathaNagpaNalfeshneeNat, EinsaungNecronautNecrophidiusNecrosis CarnexNeedlefolkNeedlemanNeogiNeolithidNereidNic'eponaNight HagNighthunterNightmareNightmare MoonNightwingNikaalNilbogNimblewrightNishruuNixieNocnistaNorkerNosferatuNothicNuckalaveeNupperiboNycalothNycterNymph[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=O]ObliviaxObox-ObObserverObsidian GolemOcean StriderOceanus DragonOchre JellyOcularonOdopiOgreOgre MageOgre, MummifiedOgremochOgrillonOlhydraOmm-WaOmnimentalOniOoze MephitOphidianOpinicusOrange DragonOrcOrcusOrcwortOreadOrmyrrOrpsuOsquipOsyluthOtyughOverseerOwlOwlbear[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=P]Pack FiendPahariPakaPalimpsestPazuzuPechPegasusPenanggalanPerniconPerytonPhaerimmPhanatonPhantom FungusPhase SpiderPhasmPheonixPhiuhlPhookaPiercerPit FiendPixiePlanetarPlant, Intelligent, HangmantreePlasmPolongPonyPrismatic DragonPseudodragonPsurlonPterraxPugwanpiPulp BeePurple WormPyreen[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=Q]QallupilluckQ'nidarQuadroneQuaggothQuakedancerQualinesti ElfQuanlosQuantumQuaraphonQuasi-Elemental of LightningQuasielemental of MineralQuasielemental of RadianceQuasielemental, Ash and DustQuasielemental, Salt and VacuumQuasitQuatschQueen AbeilQueen Ant, GiantQueen FormainQuellQuelzarnQuesarQuesting BeastQuevariQuicklingQuickwoodQuillQuinametinQuintonQuipperQullanQuoriQuth-maren[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=R]Radiant SpiritRage DrakeRagewalkerRagewindRaggamoffynRaimentRakshasaRastRat, GiantRatlingRautymRavenRavidRed AbishaiRed SlaadRedcapReefclawReggalidRelentless ChuulRemorhazResplendant CloakerRetrieverRevenantRhek/RhoxRilmaniRilmani AurumachRocRoperRorphyrRot Grub SwarmRotheRuckaruzyllRust DragonRust Monster[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=S]SadhuinSahuaginSahuaginSail SnakeSalamanderSaltorSatyrSaurialScalamagdrionScarecrowScragSeacatSelkieShadeShadow MastiffShaggy DemodandShalarinShambling MoundSheet PhantomShocker LizardSiddwyndSilt HorrorSkeletonSkulking CystSkumSlaymateSon of KyussSpider CactusSpider-HorseSpirit NagaSpithrikuSsendamStunjellySuccubusSussurus[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=T]TabaxiTakoTall MoutherTarlenTarrasqueTasloiT'ChowbTempestTendriculousTentamortTeratomorphTerithranTerror BirdThesselhydraThoqquaThought EaterThraxTieflingTiger FlyTiraphegTitanTojanda, ElderTomb SpiderTopaz DragonTopiary GuardianTreantTressymTrillochTroglodyteTrollTroll HoundTwig BlightTwo-Headed Troll[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=U]UdorootUldraUlgurstastaUltrolothUmber HulkUmbral BanyanUmbral DragonUmplebyUnderdark LandwyrmUnderworld DragonUndineUndyingUngulosinUnicornUnicorn, BlackUnravelerUnseelie NymphUraeusUrannagUrchin, LandUrdUrdefhanUrdunnirUridezuUrophionUrsinalUrskanUshemoiUspasunda, AsaraUstilagorUtahraptorUtukkuUvuudaum[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=V]VaathVaatiVadyanoiValkyrieVampireVampiric MistVampyreVanaraVaporighuVaragVaranidVargouilleVarrengoinVarthaVegypygmyVeiled MasterVelociraptorVenomous SnakeVermeVermin LordViolet GarbugViper TreeVisilightVoadkynVoid OozeVoidmindVoltVoonithVorlogVrockVrrxlskVulchlingVulture[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=W]Walking EggWang-LiangWarbound ImpalerWarden BeastWarforgedWarforged RaptorWastrilithWater WeirdWebbirdWemicWendigoWerebadgerWeresharkWheepWhisper SpiderWhite DragonWichtlinWickermanWightWill-o'-the-WispWinter WolfWitchlight MarauderWolf SpiderWolf-in-Sheeps-ClothingWood GolemWood WoadWoolly MammothWorgWorm that WalksWorm, TenebrousWraithWyndlassWyvern[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=X]XaaerXacarbaXag-ya/Xag-yiXanthon the BanefulXanthonychosXanthosXantravarXarenXathanonXaverXen'drik GiantXenomorphXenopteridXenostelidXenroXephXerfilstyxXerichouXeriopeXillXilobXivortXixchilXixicalX-NautXong-YongXorbeastXornXorvintaal DragonXor-YostXotaniXotzcoyotlXtabayXvartXytar[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=Y]YagYaggolYagnolothYakfolkYaliYan-C-BinYeenoghuYellow DragonYellow MouldYellow Musk CreeperYellow Musk ZombieYeth HoundYetiY'GolonacYithianYitsanYochlolYog-SothothYondallaYowlerYphozYpotryllYrthakYsgardian TrollYu LungYuan-ti AbominationYuan-ti PurebloodYuan-ti, HistachilYuan-ti, IgnanYugolothYugoloth, Voor, the Dradful LasherYugoloth, Corrupter of Fate AssassinYuki-onnaYurian[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=Z]Zairtail FiretongueZakharan OgreZaratanZardZaugalakZebranaurZeikuneZenythriZernZernZeuglodinZezirZhackerZiggurat HorrorZik-trin'akZik-Trin'taZinZin-carlaZodarZokujinZombie FogZombie HulkZombie LordZombie WolfZoogZorboZoveriZovvutZuggtmoyZurchinZuvembieZwarthZygomZzonga Bush[/SBLOCK]I will update this list every time we get back to A.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Eagle


----------



## megamania

http://www.minisgallery.com/dnd/dnd3/dnd3_firecultwarrior.jpg

Throw in some miniature love


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Gargoyle


----------



## Tonguez

Hair (Living)


Dungeon #76 Hair that self animates to strangle those too vain


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Ice Serpent


----------



## Scott DeWar

The trick is that you start with post 1 and run through all of the posts to ensure it has not been used yet. Simply that.

flytrap, giant


----------



## Scott DeWar

userZynx_name said:


> You should be careful when displaying images of weeping angels; the image of an angel becomes an angel, after all.




Just. Don't. Blink.

[bua ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!]


----------



## Tonguez

Scott DeWar said:


> The trick is that you start with post 1 and run through all of the posts to ensure it has not been used yet. Simply that.
> 
> flytrap, giant




and each run of the alphabet is about 3 pages (give or take) so you can pretty much run through just the letter you need

and we're up to J (Megamania's mini is a Fire Cult warrior)

Juhrion of the Savage Coast


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, then, Kyton!


----------



## megamania

LILLEND


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Maelephant


----------



## Scott DeWar

and now for a little spelljammer horrors. 

Neogi


----------



## megamania

Darksun's Obsideon Golem


----------



## Richards

Phanaton:



Johnathan


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Quth-maren


----------



## Scott DeWar

remorhaz


----------



## megamania

SILT HORROR (Black)


----------



## Scott DeWar

tressym


----------



## Duan'duliir

Scott DeWar said:


> remorhaz




Remorhaz has been done, have a Red Slaad


----------



## Scott DeWar

i musta been tired.

Selkie


----------



## Tonguez

*Ungulosin*


----------



## Jhaelen

Vampyre (_not_ Vampire!):


----------



## Scott DeWar

Worm, tenebrous


----------



## megamania

DARKSUN's XERICHOU


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Yellow musk creeper


----------



## Scott DeWar

zorbo


----------



## megamania

More Love for Darksun


----------



## Scott DeWar

uh, you forgot something. What is it? I am sure it starts with an a, so here is a boggard . . . . I think . . .


----------



## megamania

A creature that just by appearance demands to be used.  Lore Keepers.   Plenty of ideas.


----------



## megamania

Just thinking-    This is fun seeing critters I have not seen in a long time-  let's add to it.

Mention what you like about the creature and if you have ever used it.   Make it more personal


----------



## Tonguez

*Dancing Hut of Baba Yaga*


Crones (Hags) are an important part of my Kernou campaign and I've had the PCs visit the location of the hut on a number of occasions. 




megamania said:


> A creature that just by appearance demands to be used.  Lore Keepers.   Plenty of ideas.




I have no idea what that is and nope not compelled to use it except maybe as a weird mutant death wurm-zombie hybrid


----------



## Scott DeWar

so, e . . . . .

Elephant, just your basic, sorta, Elephant


----------



## Richards

Flail Snail:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

grindylow


----------



## Jhaelen

Hezrou: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (also one of my favorite pieces of art in the 4e era!)

In my 3e campaign the party had a very memorable encounter with a group of three Hezrou that almost ended in a TPK:
When the party was sneaking around outside of an apparently abandoned Lolth temple in the Underdark, they were spotted by a Hezrou guard.
The Hezrou summoned its allies and they teleported over to the party. Then, each combat round one of them cast a Blasphemy spell, while the rest pounded on the pcs, cast Chaos Hammer or Unholy Blight, in addition to their nasty Stench aura...
I don't even recall how they managed to withdraw from that fight without everyone dying... One of my players later told me, he considered this one of the scariest encounters in the campaign.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Indricothere


----------



## Scott DeWar

*humorous goofy entry*

The malicious Jeeves - source of the heevy jeevies


----------



## Scott DeWar

*and now the actual post*

Jackfrost


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Keeper


----------



## Scott DeWar

leper-con
or is it
leprechaun?​


----------



## Scott DeWar

Never mind. it is the second spelling because this is a leper-con​


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Medusa


----------



## Scott DeWar

neothilid


----------



## megamania

OWL

Story of how how I have used an Owl-

Tired of the "All stories begin in a Tavern" motif I strive to do otherwise.

In a story I did, PCs were walking peacefully minding their own business when an owl messenger swooped over head calling out.  As the PCs watched it was shot down by an archer.   Then the archer, seeing he was spotted, began firing on the PCs.  They took him out then sought the owl.   The adventure began by them returning the dead owl and its message to the NPC whom was in danger and hired the PCs for protection.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Pheonix


----------



## megamania

QUORI

Eberron's masters of nightmares.  I have not done a lot with these creatures but I have made their presense felt by PCs with terrible dreams to mislead characters into worse dangers.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rust monster (shudder)


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Sail snake


----------



## Scott DeWar

*T is for . . . . .*

Treant


----------



## megamania

Eberron's Undying


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Void ooze


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am watching the movie the Wraith of Kahn . . .


----------



## megamania

the psionic Xeph


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yochlol


----------



## Richards

Zik-trin'ak - a warrior caste of thri-kreen from the Dark Sun world.



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Assassin vine


----------



## Richards

Blindheim:



Johnathan


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Cadaver collector


----------



## Richards

Disenchanter:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

*E is for*

Elf


----------



## Duan'duliir

Here, have a flumph:


----------



## Tonguez

We did Flumph in the first round

so have a Fachan


----------



## Duan'duliir

So we did. I should have paid more attention to my own list. Heres a Glabrezu to make up for my error.


----------



## MarkB

Hook Horror.


----------



## Tonguez

Isychiros (Archelon) ie Prehistoric turtle


----------



## Scott DeWar

jishun mushi


----------



## megamania




----------



## Scott DeWar

*l is for*

Lammasu


----------



## Richards

Lammasu's a rerun.

How about a Leucrotta?



Johnathan


----------



## megamania

The Mad Slasher-   something of an aberrational spider.   Low level use.   I use them often in my campaigns..... in big packs { insert evil laughter}


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Necrophidius


----------



## megamania

Ogre Mage.

The little I have used them they were "patrons" to bad guys.  So PCS never faced them but had to deal with their evil schemes of power.


----------



## Scott DeWar

In living pathfinder I am in a game where we are directly fighting two of them right now.  My fighter, who excels at the rapier, learned long ago that a bow is sometimes a good thing.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Phase spider


----------



## Richards

Quickwood:



Johnathan


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

My wife hates me for showing her that phase spider pic  

Retriever


----------



## Scott DeWar

I can see why. she probably loves you for the retriever.

S is for shadow mastiff


----------



## Richards

Ssendam, the Slaad Lord of the Insane...and, surely coincidentally, the word "madness" spelled backwards:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

What a coikiedink! too bad I nij'd you on the letter S by one minute.

so I give you Troll:


----------



## Richards

Curses -- Ninja'ed!  You realize, of course, this means (De)War!

Very well, then - the Uvuudaum of the Far Realm:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

The far realms?!?! Nooooooo! my mind . . oh, wait. I already am Insane jeenyus over at C.M.

ok, Veiled master


----------



## Richards

Warforged:



I've never used them directly as-is, but I have used them as receptacles containing a copy of the memories of slain heroes.  My last campaign had a warforged NPC, Pinwhistle, who was the memory-construct of a slain gnome cleric.  (It helps to have archmages as friends!)  The archmage got a copy of his deceased friend, the gnomish memory-construct enjoyed being in a tough, powerful body, and the original gnome cleric got to go to his just rewards after his natural death.  Everybody wins!

Johnathan


----------



## megamania

X is getting hard-   Some 1st and 2nd edition DnD


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Really? No one took yuan ti yet?


----------



## Echohawk

megamania said:


> X is getting hard-   Some 1st and 2nd edition DnD



I count about 32 D&D creatures beginning with X, but I haven't checked how many of those for which there exist pictures. Also, that list includes a few unique creatures who happen to have names beginning with X.

As an aside, how is it possible that I've only just noticed this thread? I feel so left out


----------



## megamania

Echohawk said:


> I count about 32 D&D creatures beginning with X, but I haven't checked how many of those for which there exist pictures. Also, that list includes a few unique creatures who happen to have names beginning with X.
> 
> As an aside, how is it possible that I've only just noticed this thread? I feel so left out




First-  where is this list?

Second-  Join us in the revelry and memories


----------



## Scott DeWar

Echohawk said:


> As an aside, how is it possible that I've only just noticed this thread? I feel so left out




so jump in with a z monster!


----------



## Echohawk

megamania said:


> First-  where is this list?



It's a text file on my desktop 


> Second-  Join us in the revelry and memories





Scott DeWar said:


> so jump in with a z monster!



I will, but first I need to trawl through 26 pages of posts to figure out what's already been posted!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Echohawk said:


> It's a text file on my desktop
> 
> 
> I will, but first I need to trawl through 26 pages of posts to figure out what's already been posted!



There's a list on page 19


----------



## Echohawk

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> There's a list on page 19



Thanks. In that case, here's the zebranaur.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Actually the page number is determined by the posts per page setting. None the less, it is post 181 to be specific. And yes, you will still need to slog through 90 posts to double check what has been done since then.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Scott DeWar said:


> Actually the page number is determined by the posts per page setting. None the less, it is post 181 to be specific. And yes, you will still need to slog through 90 posts to double check what has been done since then.



True, but I could tell Echohawk is seeing the same number of pages I am. Also, the post has been updated as we've gone along.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Achaierai


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah, understood. I see what you are saying.

A is for . . . . .Arcane of spelljammer . . . . dagnabbit! I got nij'd


----------



## Scott DeWar

Fine, here is a beholder eater of spelljammer (The ayes have it!)


----------



## megamania

CARNAGE DEMON


Something about Adamantine claws scares my warforged players


----------



## Scott DeWar

Darktentakles


----------



## MarkB

Earth Elemental (and guest).


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Famine spirit


----------



## Duan'duliir

Here's another fiend for the collection; A Goristro.


----------



## Scott DeWar

whew, got hit with some internet wonkieness. Glad that's over. 

And now the helmed Horror!


----------



## Echohawk

Here's the IffanbuT, from the zany _ST1: Up the Garden Path_.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Juggernaut


----------



## Scott DeWar

korred


----------



## megamania

Megapede

back in High School I saw my first Helgamite and thought-   I would NEVER want to face one of these that was man sized.     Try gargantuan to Colossal !!!


----------



## Richards

Hmm, somehow we jumped from "K" to "M."  Here's an "L" entry: the Lurking Strangler:



Next up, we need an "N" entry.

Johnathan


----------



## Tonguez

Nightwing and a Nightwing


I used a Nightwing as the shadow of death imc, his appearance augers the coming of all kinds of horror


In my 17th Century Campaign I recast a cult of Plague Doctors as the human form of Nightwings


----------



## Jhaelen

Well, I had trouble finding a good image, but I present to you the Omnimental: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never quite understood why their Plane of Origin was given as the 'Elemental Plane of Fire', considering that they're composed of all four prime elements.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Phantom fungus


----------



## Echohawk

Here's the quatsch from Dragon #42.


----------



## megamania

Rot Grub Swarm


Gotta love swarms


----------



## Scott DeWar

salamander


----------



## megamania

THRAX..... The Darksun Vampire.    Instead of blood it feeds on any bodily fluid.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Urd - kobolds with wings. Very effective in fly by javalin attacks.


----------



## Richards

Vanara:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

wichtlin


----------



## Echohawk

Ooh, a tricky 'X' creature. Here's the xenostelid from Dragon #348.

Edit: I only spotted that delightful bit of text after posting: "The smallest and most common xenostelids stand about 30 feet tall and weight 6 tons, but they can grow much larger."

Not something you want to find hiding in your shoe...


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Yurian


----------



## Tonguez

Zairtail Firetongue


----------



## Scott DeWar

aerial servent


----------



## Richards

Black Pudding:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

catoblepas


----------



## Richards

Behold the awesomeness that is...the Duckbunny!



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am surprised this has not been posted yet

Efreet


----------



## Richards

Flameskull:




And this is probably it for me until Saturday...I'll be on a business trip the rest of the week without computer access.

Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

gas spore


----------



## Tonguez

Halfling Vampire


----------



## Scott DeWar

That's not creepy at all! **shudder**


----------



## Scott DeWar

on the subject of vampires I give you the vampiric stingray, (and please don't ask me for the pronunciation key) Ixitxchitl


----------



## Jhaelen

Jann: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think I ever used Janni in any adventure. They're the most mundane (and thus boring) of genie-kind.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Kelpie


----------



## Tonguez

Living Steel


D&Ds answer to the T1000 although this image is care of Disney's Gargoyles


----------



## Scott DeWar

meenlock


----------



## Tonguez

Nightmare Moon



and just gotta say Meenlocks are awesome!, the skittering shadows in the dark, the chittering voices that only you can hear. IMC they became insect spirits who would lay their eggs in the belly of a human(oid) victim thus transforming them. A celestial meenlock was the god of secrets in one campaign setting who they PCs had to seek to get answers to the campaign mystery


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Ochre jelly


----------



## megamania

Darksun

Open desert and a few of these come along.......   cue the evil DM music


----------



## Echohawk

Here are the Quevari from the _Monstrous Compendium Ravenloft Appendix_; ordinary humans 25 days out of 28, bloodthirsty killers for the other three.


----------



## Scott DeWar

rothe'


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Skulking cyst


----------



## Scott DeWar

That is the nastiest looking thing . . . . .
Thoqqua


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

+






=






Urophion


----------



## Scott DeWar

vadyanoi


----------



## megamania

The dreaded and savage WHITE DRAGON.

I never understood why they insist on freezing their meal before eating it.   Wouldn't it be easier on the teeth unfrozen?


----------



## Echohawk

The Mystaran xytar.


----------



## Tonguez

Yphoz


----------



## Scott DeWar

Xantravar


----------



## megamania

a version of the Darksun Thri-kreen of 2nd ed. ...... The ZIK-TRIN'TA


Not to be confused with the more savage version called a Zik-Trin'Ak


----------



## Tonguez

Abrian


carnivorous planescape Ostrich-people

or maybe this


----------



## Jhaelen

Bebilith: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Haven't used it in the game yet, which is a pity since I have the cool mini for it...


----------



## Scott DeWar

do not confuse the bebilith above with the more savage version, justimbieberlith

**special mention to [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION], the awesome and [MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION] the depraved**


----------



## Scott DeWar

I give you the Chimera:


----------



## megamania

The DIRE SHARK


Great means to get movie quotes announced in character-

"We need a bigger boat."

"It's only an island if you look at the shore"

and random singing about drinking too much and you wanna go home


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> do not confuse the bebilith above with the more savage version, justimbieberlith




Somewhere out there.... there is a growing horde of Carnage Demons massing from being insulted.   Just-a-Beaver really?!?!?


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Somewhere out there.... there is a growing horde of Carnage Demons massing from being insulted.   Just-a-Beaver really?!?!?



 bua ha ha ha haha!!!!!!!!!!!!

ear seeker


----------



## megamania

Just to think outside of the box-    The FORSAKEN from World of Warcraft RPG


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am aghast the ghast has not been shown yet.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Nevermind


----------



## megamania

HALF-MAGMA FEYLAAR from Darksun-    home of the Elemental creatures


----------



## Tonguez

the deadliest of creatures



Humans


----------



## Scott DeWar

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Nevermind



we are on H, not N. Besides, what is a nevermind?


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Scott DeWar said:


> we are on H, not N. Besides, what is a nevermind?



The H is invisible, but not silent. It's a type of gremlin that prevents technology from functíoning properly, causing those it torments to give up in exasperation.


----------



## megamania

Id Fiend-   Gotta love psionic creatures


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jaculi


----------



## Tonguez

Kilmoulis


----------



## Jhaelen

Locatah: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








While I have a weak spot for aquatic creatures in general, I've never seen much point in these. They just aren't as 'sexy' as other aquatic humanoids, and being (true) neutral they aren't very likely to be involved in interesting plots. Pretty obviously inspired by the classic movie monster...


----------



## Tonguez

Magman


little combustible goblins inhabiting the volcanic badlands in the service of the Volcano god (a Magma Elemental Half-Black dragon Troll) - whats not to love


----------



## Scott DeWar

this thread needs a needle so I give you needleman


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

OGRE!!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

pernicon


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Q'nidar


----------



## Scott DeWar

revenant


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Shambling Mound


----------



## Scott DeWar

tiger fly(Not the flying tiger):


----------



## Tonguez

Uridezu Rat Demon


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Vartha


----------



## Scott DeWar

wyvern


----------



## Echohawk

Xotzcoyotl


----------



## Scott DeWar

yuki-onna


----------



## Richards

Zuggtmoy, Demon Queen of Fungi:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Anhkheg


----------



## Richards

Berbalang:



Johnathan


----------



## MarkB

Carcass Crab, an old favourite from Eberron..


----------



## Richards

Dragonborn, complete with controversial dragonboobs and all:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

*today's letter 'E' is brought to you by*

Eye of fear and flame


----------



## Richards

Alas, the Eye of Fear and Flame has already made an appearance in this thread...how about the ethereal filcher instead, surely one of the silliest-looking new monsters to show up in 3rd Edition:




Johnathan


----------



## Tonguez

Fairy Fiddler


----------



## Scott DeWar

I could have sworn I looked and did not see it. Well, here is a githyanki for you


----------



## Echohawk

Harssaf.  (Bless you!)


----------



## Richards

Ice Toad:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jellyfish, giant


----------



## MarkB

Kenku.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lurker Above


----------



## Tonguez

Mongrelman


used a whole hidden sewer village of them in an adventure featuring a mad Alchemist-Flesh grafter.


----------



## Richards

Nishruu:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Nymph


----------



## Tonguez

Opinicus

imc these are desert dwelling spirits found amidst ruins where they debate philosophy with djinn



Scott DeWar said:


> Nymph



just gotta say that imho a good nymph pic should  give us at least a hint of boob


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was intentionally G rated. The G stands for "Grandma friendly".

In fact, to be perfectly honest, I purposely avoided anything that shows even the least amount of inappropriate skin. I have never been banned and I wish it to stay that way.


----------



## Scott DeWar

pech


----------



## Echohawk

Quelzarn


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rast


----------



## Jhaelen

Sahuagin: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...including the awesome four-armed mutant variety.


----------



## Scott DeWar

a cute little troll hound


----------



## Richards

Urdunnir:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

This one is just plain re-volt-ing


----------



## Richards

Winter Wolf:




Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yaggol - as if a regular mindflayer wasn't bad enough


----------



## Echohawk

What happened to "X"?

Here's a Xorbeast to fill the gap.


----------



## Tonguez

Zeuglodon


----------



## Scott DeWar

Echohawk said:


> What happened to "X"?



oops, my bad



> Here's a Xorbeast to fill the gap.




Whadafah? I need to look that one up!

Ax beak


----------



## Jhaelen

Baazrag: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There was some confusion about this monster from the Dark Sun setting. While the RPG version resembles a small Athasian-equivalent rat-like creature, in the novels it's described as a huge, (humanoid?) beast of burden. Here's an article for those interested in this mess-up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

centaur


----------



## Richards

Dune Stalker:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Elvin Dog (cooshee)


----------



## Echohawk

Frigidarch


----------



## Scott DeWar

gibbering mouther (they speak gibberish, ya know)


----------



## Richards

Hengeyokai:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

ikiryo


----------



## Tonguez

Jinshin-Mushi

The Earthquake Beetle (and sticking with the eastern theme)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh no, there goes Tokyo!!!
kech


----------



## Richards

The jishin mushi beetle was already posted.

In its place, here's a jovoc demon:



Next up, we need an "L" entry.

Johnathan


----------



## Tonguez

oh well

Lensman


as a young child I came across a picture of a Blemmyes in an old encyclopedia and so have long had a liking for people with faces in their torsos including this cyclopian beholder-man.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Margyle


----------



## Tonguez

Nic'Epona
[video=youtube;sXoYK4b_q24]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXoYK4b_q24[/video]
The unholy spawn of Equestria and Planescape


----------



## Scott DeWar

According to the show, Supernatural, unicorns actually exist and they fart rainbows


----------



## Scott DeWar

Orpsu


----------



## Richards

Pseudodragon:



Johnathan


----------



## Tonguez

Quipper - arctic piranha that are sometimes found in dungeon water traps (?)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Raven (Sort of a dire crow?)


----------



## Richards

Skum:



I used the above picture to show the players what their PCs saw, specifically because it was from the 2E _Monstrous Manual_.  I had a player who had purchased a 3E _Monster Manual_ for himself, and he was using it to look up monster abilities during game sessions.  By using that picture and only referring to the skum as "fish-men," he had no idea what the PCs were encountering.

Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

very good way of tricking a cheater

Tasloi


----------



## Richards

Urskan:



Because just about every animal needs to have an intelligent, humanoid version in D&D, apparently.  This one's from _Frostburn_.

Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

verme


----------



## Richards

Wang-Liang:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Xaren, cousin to the xorn. Here we see it with an earth nymph


----------



## Tonguez

dude thats just disturbing!!!

wouldn't an Oread consider that beastiality?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I wouldn't know. I saw that disturbing pic and remembered someone mentioned they wanted more then g rating with the dryad I posted and thought: REVENGE!!!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yowler


----------



## Scott DeWar

It seems the last letters are a bit of a challenge so i will field the Z as well

Zhackel-a psionic canine of darksun


----------



## Richards

By the way, that "Earth Nymph" French kissing the xaren is Eldrad, an alien from the Tom Baker "Doctor Who" episode "The Hand of Fear" - the last episode where he had Sarah Jane Smith as a companion in the TARDIS.

But back to the game at hand, here's a couple of Aspis Drones:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Brain mole


----------



## Richards

Cacodemon:



Johnathan


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd




----------



## Scott DeWar

I guess a drow needs no label. executioner's hood


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Frost Giant


----------



## Scott DeWar

Green Hag


----------



## Jhaelen

Head Hunter: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A Ravenloft monster, obviously stolen inspired by John Carpenter's movie 'The Thing' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Tonguez

F-G
G-H

High Irda


aka the sexy Ogres of Krynn


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ingundi


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Jacinth Dragon


----------



## Scott DeWar

Locathah. And oh by the way, HE knows how to use the three shells.


----------



## Richards

Whoa...it looks like we're skipping letters again.  What happened to "K" this time around?

To fill in, here's a Killoren:



We have our next "L" already, so now we need an "M" creature.

Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Prepare to be assimulated*

I are not to know what is to happen be k the letter. I ams the much sorrows.
I hereby grant you: The modron


----------



## Richards

Norker:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oread, brought to you by the letter "O"


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Pahari


----------



## Echohawk

Quinametin (from Dragon #317).


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

An oddity from Ravenloft. This creature lies in wait, dazzles its prey, and then lunges to affix itself to the victim's neck. What horrible fate awaits its prey? The Resplendent Cloaker feeds by healing its host all while making him glow like a beacon.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shade


----------



## Richards

Tiefling:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Urdefhan


----------



## MarkB

Viper Tree.


----------



## Richards

Webbird:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Xacarba


----------



## Richards

Yeenoghu, Demon Prince of Gnolls:



Johnathan


----------



## Tonguez

Zwarth




Spelljammer Insectoid Mechasuit


----------



## Richards

Aurumvorax:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Animated object


----------



## Richards

Sorry, ninja'd!

Here's a brain golem:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Braaiinnzz . . . . . .

Chososion


----------



## Richards

Doppelganger:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Elder thing


----------



## Richards

Feyr:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

giff - spelljammer hippos that like things that go boom


----------



## Jhaelen

Hej-kin: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A nasty subterranean humanoid species in the world of Dark Sun.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ice vampire [undead kagonesti]



this is the land they are from


----------



## Tonguez

Jaleeda Bird


----------



## Scott DeWar

Kodama Kami


----------



## Richards

Leonal:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

I cant believe we haven't done mind flayer yet!!


----------



## Richards

Nagahydra:



Johnathan


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Osyluth


----------



## Scott DeWar

Orc


----------



## Scott DeWar

rats, nij'd . . . . .Planetar


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Qualinesti Elf


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rat, Giant (sumatran R.O.U.S.)


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Siddwynd


----------



## Scott DeWar

titan


----------



## Jhaelen

Unraveler: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These ten-foot tall, vaguely humanoid forms of conflicting elemental energies hunt creatures down to undo their being; separating their victims into their basic elements.
(from Planewalkers Handbook 3.5; originally from 2nd ed. Planescape Monstrous Appendix III where it was called 'Menglis': )


----------



## Tonguez

Varanid


one of the many species of Lizardman


----------



## Scott DeWar

*ignis fatuus*

Will-o-the-wisp - I saw way too many good images of this!


----------



## Echohawk

Xerfilstyx


----------



## Scott DeWar

RE: Xerfilstyx

oh look! its me before my minimum coffee intake!


Yuki-onna, the snow woman spirit


----------



## Duan'duliir

We've already had yuki-onna fairly recently, so have a yellow mold instead.


----------



## Tonguez

Zuggtmoy



also


----------



## Tonguez

oops Zuggs been done

so Zakharan Ogre


----------



## Richards

Ascallion:



Johnathan


----------



## Tonguez

​


----------



## Scott DeWar

The cockatrice, having a face only a mother could love.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Dragonfly Turtle


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think the law's of physics say he needs a bigger wing span . . . . .

eyekiller


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Facet


----------



## Scott DeWar

garbug


----------



## Richards

Horax:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

and horax rhymes with lorax!!



immolation devil


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Jolly Roger


----------



## Scott DeWar

kolyarut


----------



## Jhaelen

Living Spell: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eberron's Mournland is plagued by these rampant remnants of arcane battles.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mantari


----------



## Tonguez

Nocnista- Night Terror


Ravenloft Shadow Hag


----------



## Scott DeWar

ogrillion



And here is the OOTS ogrillion


----------



## Richards

Prismatic Dragon:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Qullan


----------



## Richards

Alas, the Qullan was already posted in our fourth pass through the alphabet.

In its place, here's a quadrone, one of the many modrons to be found on the Plane of Mechanus:



Johnathan


----------



## Tonguez

Rautym


nude psychic dancing baboons


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think I looked at the o's when I should have looked at the Q's.

Here is a scarecrow


----------



## Jhaelen

Teratomorph: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"They are shapeless horrors the size of a cottage, their bodies consisting primarily of thick slime and coiling tissue. They are mindless eaters, infecting others with the power of chaos and entropy by their dangerous touch."

I used one of these in a short high-level adventure that involved finding and charging a set of four 'batteries' with pure elemental power, which required the party to travel to each of the four prime elemental planes. On the plane of water they had to kill a Teratomorph to do this. It was pretty easy to track down because its very existence caused the plane to warp and rip in places and it had left a trail of deceased, partially disintegrated and mutated storm giants in its wake.

To give you an idea about how scary this thing is, check out its Entropic touch power:


> Entropic Touch (Su): The entropic energy that surges through a teratomorph's shapeless body causes horrible transformations in living creatures that come into contact with it. If a creature struck by a teratomorph's slam attack fails a Fortitude saving throw (DC 29) its body transforms some way, causing one of the following effects:
> 
> 1d20 - RESULT
> 1-10 - Physical Mutation. The touch of the ooze transforms the victim's anatomy in some horrible way, resulting in 1d6 points of temporary damage to Strength or Dexterity (50% chance each).
> 11-16 - Fleshwarp. The opponent's flesh temporarily warps before returning to normal. This painful process deals 5d20 points of nonlethal damage.
> 17-18 - Tissue Annihilation. The touch of the ooze causes tiny portions of the victim's anatomy to vanish; this causes 2d4 points of permanent Constitution drain.
> 19 - Bonding. The ooze bonds its matter with the victim. The victim is pulled into the teratomorph's square and held helpless against the bulk of the teratomorph. Each round, the ooze does an additional 4d6+16 points of crushing damage to the victim, who must make additional Fortitude saving throws each round to avoid further effects from the entropic touch. The victim can escape if the ooze is slain, but otherwise only powerful magic such as a miracle or wish can free a victim from the teratomorph's clutches. A dispel chaos spell cast on a bonded victim will free her, if the dispel chaos penetrates the teratomorph's spell resistance. The teratomorph is not considered to be grappling creatures it has bonded with; it can still threaten any area within its reach. A creature that dies while bonded to a teratomorph is automatically absorbed by the ooze.
> 20 - Absorption. The creature is entirely absorbed by the ooze and disintegrated. An absorbed victim leaves behind no trace of a body, and can be restored to life only with a miracle, true resurrection, or wish spell.




Here you can see its complete 3e stats.


----------



## Scott DeWar

That is just plain gnasty! and knarly!

here's an umbral dragon for you


----------



## Richards

Vaporighu, the pink-toned gentleman on the left:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

This just in:
 Weird Al taken in to gitmo for cracking the code!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urglg3WimHA&index=23&list=RDN9qYF9DZPdw

No not the Weird al in the video, but a wood golem.

this one from the game:



This one from WOW



and this one from my night terrors:


----------



## Richards

Xorvintaal Dragons, from the Eberron campaign:





Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yugoloth - gtr, Arcanoloth


----------



## Jhaelen

Zern (Blood Thrall): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note that this image is not of an actual Zern, but one of their 'experiments':


> Zern are hideous, malevolent creatures who see other living beings as playthings to be changed. They warp and shift other creatures into new forms in an attempt to improve them. A zern can magiaclly alter its form to disguise its true nature - a lanky humanoid whose body is covered in ropy muscles, having short tentacles where hair should be.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aasimar


----------



## Richards

Brownie:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

So, the tips of the ears . . . . .are those brownie points?

The letter 'c' . . . . .

Cave fisher


----------



## Richards

Perhaps, perhaps not...but you certainly get some for that joke!

Drider:



Johnathan


----------



## Tonguez

Elmarin


Space dwelling fireballs that swarm Spelljammers


----------



## Scott DeWar

What happens when a witch changes a fire giant into a newt? You get a fire newt!


----------



## Richards

Well, after "Firenewt," it seems like "Giant Strider" is the obvious choice for G:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

reptile line still . . . Hatori, crocks of the desert


----------



## Tonguez

Invisible Flying Ray 














(a Lankhmar creature)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wow, I didn't know they could hover like that.

Jarbo, the creature, not the sweedish womans clothing store


----------



## Richards

Kamadan:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Laerti


----------



## Tonguez

Magebane


----------



## Scott DeWar

Nat, einsaung (Burmese spirit)


----------



## Richards

Orcus, Demon Prince of the Undead:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Palimpsest


----------



## Tonguez

Queen Abeil


----------



## Scott DeWar

Raggamoffyn


----------



## Richards

Succubus:



Johnathan


----------



## Tonguez

at last

Tako


of course Tako is Japanese for Octopus and the creature takes on a whole new dimension when you consider it is inspired by the dream of the fishermans wife and other ways the be-tentacled land octopus has been depicted in Japanese art


----------



## Richards

Undine:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

the letter V

Vorlog


Physically it looks no different then a normal human, save for the budding fangs, which is why I use Vlad the impaler as the pic


----------



## Tonguez

Walking Egg/Wingless Wonder/Alkada



long before Pokemon ADnD went through its stoopid monster phase and this was one of them.
if you're wondering they are a blue green colour with purplish undersides but redden when angry or excited.


----------



## Richards

The Xtabay, a type of hag taken from Mayan legend.  This little cutie appeared in Dragon Magazine #317 and is apparently pronounced "shtah-BAH-ee."



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

xtabay: Ya know, I might have dated her once

this is a yuan-ti, and yes it has been done. BUT, that was your run of the mill pure blood. Mine is a yuan-ti ABONINATION!


----------



## Tonguez

Zombie Fog


I like fogs and seem to use them quite often. The cadaver animating Zombie Fog is a sentient creature in its own right and as it can't be turned a great way to screw clerics. I also use poison fogs and fae mists and in one setting redesigned Elfs into vampiric creatures formed from mist who must leech the 'substance' of mortals in order to gain a physical body (sort of like Leanan Sidhe but the victim becomes mist and merges with The Fog (unless they can escape the overwhelming despair)...)


also it's becoming increasingly difficult to find a unique Z without resorting to different types of Zombie! So next rounds a challenge


----------



## Scott DeWar

A . . . . .The legendary Afanc


----------



## Richards

Bugbear:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Campestri, singing mushrooms


----------



## Jhaelen

Dwarf: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hard to believe this hasn't been posted yet..


----------



## Scott DeWar

then there is this cute fella: Elemental, grue, chaggrin


----------



## Richards

Flame Snake:



Johnathan


----------



## ehenning

Grey ooze


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Today, the letter H is brought to you by the  . . . .*

Hobgoblin


----------



## Richards

Imp:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jelly, slithering tracker



and this is the peanut butter and jelly slithering tracker


----------



## Richards

Klurichir, the demon with a mouth in its stomach:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

direct feeding, huh?

Living steel


----------



## Tonguez

I already did Living Steel a while back

so have a

Lhee


----------



## Jhaelen

Mihstu: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A misty, tentacly, life-draining thingy from the elemental plane of air.


----------



## Scott DeWar

huh, I didn't see it on the list.  . . . . nevermind, I see it now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

here is a nighthunter


----------



## Richards

Ooze Mephit:




Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

paka (Ravenloft) evil cat folk - though, I have not met many non evil cats. . . .


----------



## Jhaelen

Quaraphon: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I once designed an encounter featuring them - but I cannot remember if I actually used it in the game... weird creatures, anyway.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Reggalid "Tall, ugly elves"


----------



## ehenning

Spithriku - Wolf-headed spyder demon


----------



## Scott DeWar

tabaxi


----------



## Richards

Umbral Banyan:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Vaporishu


----------



## Richards

That's a picture of a "Vaporighu" (not a "Vaporishu") and unfortunately it's already been done (although a different picture was used).

In its place, here's a Voidmind:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

well I don't see a worg on then list!


----------



## Jhaelen

Hmm, the letter X is getting tricky... Have a Xilob:


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hmmm, quite the cantakerous looking fellow, eh?

Why . . . . .Yithians . . . . . . .some of these H P Lovecraft beings look like they were created while under the influence of some serious drugs.


----------



## Tonguez

Zeikune 

intelligent, floating starfish thing


----------



## megamania

Anakore aka The Dune Freaks.    Humanoid Tremor (the movie) creatures.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Babau demon, just a nasty thing I would never want to meet


----------



## Richards

Cloud Giant:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

djinni 



and their ity bity living space



A djinn with ranger levels has, as their first favored enemy, this creature to be attacked on sight


----------



## Richards

Eblis:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

firebeetle


----------



## Jhaelen

Grimlock: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The D&D version of the Morlocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from H.G.Wells' 'Time Machine'.

They've played a role as the supporting cast in my 3e campaign because illithids like to enslave them and hide their bases beneath grimlock settlements.
When they were first encountered by the heroes in an encounter adapted from The Speaker in Dreams, they had prepared an ambush in a depot at the harbour.
It's well remembered by my players because right after I had described how the entrance door slid shut behind them, leaving them in utter darkness, there was a power failure in the cellar room where we were playing, leaving our real selves in darkness! Incredible, isn't it?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Homunculous


----------



## Richards

Incubus:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jellyfish swarm


----------



## Richards

The irritating-to-many Kender:





Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

That is terrifying!

So here is terrifying +1: Leach swarm followed by a giant leach


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Magic Golem


----------



## Scott DeWar

Night hag


----------



## Richards

Part of the twisted beholder line, the Overseer:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

pugwanpi - not to be taken lightly!


----------



## Richards

Q'nidar:



Johnathan


----------



## Richards

Whoops...looks like the Q-nidar's already been posted.

Okay, how about a Quill?



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Reefclaw


----------



## Richards

Spirit Naga:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Tentamort


----------



## Richards

Uldra:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

a blue skinned elf, huh?

Snake, venemous


taipan or 3 step charlie


black mamba


cobra


diamondback rattlesnake

Now how is that for warm fuzzies and cuties?


----------



## Richards

Actually, the uldra is more like a Small, arctic-dwelling fey creature.

Next up, though, is the dreaded Wolf-in-Sheep's-Clothing:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

as opposed to a sheep in wolf's clothing?



now for the letter x . . . . . I am going to let someone else do x, as I cannot find anything not done.


----------



## Tonguez

Xenostelid

Scorpion-centipede things created by the daelkyr as war machines

now do I get a prize?


----------



## Scott DeWar

you get my sincere gratitude, as that is about all I can give

except for maybe this: The yagnoloth yugoloth


----------



## Echohawk

Scott DeWar said:


> View attachment 74805
> black mamba
> 
> View attachment 74806
> cobra



Both of these are regular visitors around these parts! Life Lesson #137: If one of the cats is sitting up and staring intently at a door/cupboard/bush as if it has seen a snake, it is a very good idea to assume that it has, in fact, seen a snake.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was about to ask _where_ in Africa you are, but I was smitten with a mental google, which points to South Africa. It is summer there, right? prime time for those two fellas to show up in front of the cat?

I have met two doctors from South Afrika. Ok, chatterbox is shutting down.


----------



## Richards

...I hate to mention this, but the Xenostelid was already posted.  In its place, here's the epic-level Xixical:




And then, since we're now on "Z" - here's a Zin-carla (an undead drow which maintains many of the abilities it had in life):



That puts us back to "A" then, for another pass through the alphabet!

Johnathan


----------



## Echohawk

Scott DeWar said:


> I was about to ask _where_ in Africa you are, but I was smitten with a mental google, which points to South Africa. It is summer there, right? prime time for those two fellas to show up in front of the cat?



I live in a rural part of South Africa's North West province. (We named our property "East" just to cram all the compass directions into our address.) Yes, it is now late summer, but early summer (September) is more snake season. We catch a lot of Mozambican spitting cobras, maybe 10-20 each year, and a black mamba about every three years. Scariest encounter so far was an African rock python, not because that is particularly dangerous, just because it was very, very large, and unexpected. I _thought_ I was running into the garage to scold a _cat_ for knocking a jar off the shelf.

All the snakes we catch are taken to the local snake park for health checks and eventual release, except the (rare) non-venomous ones, which go back into the garden.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I hope the cat didn't get eaten by the python!

I have a friend from Malaysia who was chased by a king cobra when he was young-ish 10-12, I think.

The closest I have gotten to a venomous snake was a rattle snake in the Mojave desert when I was about 11 years old.

Ok, starting with A

Anaxim


----------



## Richards

Planescape's Bariaur, a sort of ram-centaur:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

clay golum


----------



## Tonguez

Dancing Dead


----------



## Scott DeWar

A different kind of slumber party?

Well, here is a cutie pie you can invite . . .Erinyes



I can just hear her saying, "Hello berk, welcome to my abode . . . . ."


----------



## Jhaelen

Fomorian: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







These dudes, taken from Irish mythology, were significantly updated in 4e to become the major villains of the Faerie Realm.


----------



## megamania




----------



## Scott DeWar

hey mega, what is that?


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> hey mega, what is that?




Gray Glutten from Extended Psionics 3rd


----------



## Scott DeWar

geeez, how many hd is that thing?!?!?


----------



## Tonguez

Scott DeWar said:


> geeez, how many hd is that thing?!?!?




9d10+36 (85 hp) http://www.d20srd.org/srd/psionic/monsters/grayGlutton.htm

Hagunemnon


----------



## Richards

Ibixian:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

_never mind, nothing to see here . . . move along, these are not the monsters you are looking for . . . _


----------



## Richards

Well, I don't think we can call it "ninja-ing" when I posted about two hours before you did (is there an official statute of limitations on being "ninja'd?"), but I guess we now have an extra "I" in the bag.

In any case, here's a Julajimus:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will secretly blank mine off, as I was trying to post for 2 +  hours when I suffered internet instability. I lost . .. . .WAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duan'duliir

Well, I cannot see the name of the creature in post #602, so it isn't gonna get added to the list. Here's a Kartoeba.


----------



## Scott DeWar

intentionally deleted so it can still get used later!

living wall


----------



## Jhaelen

userZynx_name said:


> Well, I cannot see the name of the creature in post #602, so it isn't gonna get added to the list.



Well, it's [sblock]an Ifrit (although I don't know where's the difference to an Efreet?!)[/sblock].

Let me introduce the Lirr: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This cute critter from the Dark Sun setting is a warm-blooded reptile resembling a large lion.


----------



## Jhaelen

Hmpf, ninjaed because it took too long to figure out how to create a spoiler... 

Have some Myconids, then:


----------



## Scott DeWar

nuckalavee


----------



## Richards

The Demon Lord Obox-Ob, Prince of Vermin:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

plant, Intelligent, Hangmantree



this picture is of a lithograph of the madagasgar man eating tree locally known as ya-te-veo which translates to "I see you"

wiki is here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man-eating_tree

there is also myth of a vampire vine in central america called devil's snare


----------



## Jhaelen

So, that's where the Ya-Te-Veo originates, interesting! I only knew about it's Mythos incarnation in the Call of Cthulhu Living Card Game: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Anyway, here's the Quasi-Elemental of Lightning: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

The eight Quasi-Elemental Planes define the borders between the Elemental Planes and the Energy Planes. In the case of Lightning, it's the border between the Elemental Plane of Air and the Positive Energy Plane.


----------



## Scott DeWar

there is some interesting lore - proven to be a work of fiction - on wikipedia. My father had told my mother there were man eating plants in Indonesia, a thick leaf that lay on the ground for animals or small people to lie down and rest on. then it would slowly curl around the target and and paralyze the creature or person then break down through enzymes . . . .but there is no proof of this. Although I have never met my father to verify this story, I find it dubious of truth due to the lack of character of my father and my mother's nievate'.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Roc


----------



## Richards

Sheet Phantom:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

has thought eater been done? I don't see it on the list but it is sticking in my mind.


----------



## Jhaelen

Udoroot: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Innocuous-looking carnivorous plants that use psionic powers to overcome other creatures for use as fertilizer.


----------



## Scott DeWar

let's hope I didn't get nij'd while looking around . . . 
Voonith

​


----------



## Richards

From the Outer Planes, the Warden Beast:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

its the vorpal bunny!


----------



## Scott DeWar

x-naut

A small humanoid wearing a white headcover, gloves, and boots along with a red jumpsuit with a black X on it runs towards you, it's hand raised and ready to smack.

X-Nauts are aliens. They are hoping to revive the Shadow Queen. Their leader Sir Grodus and his second-in-command, Lord Crump, rule the X-Nauts with an iron fist. Their headquarters is on the large moon of the Mushroom Planet


----------



## Tonguez

err thats from Paper Mario?


----------



## Scott DeWar

it was in a list of 3.5 monsters, actually. googled to find something


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

in case we're not counting it, here's a Xerichou from Darksun






and in case we are, here's a Yaggol from Dragonlance


----------



## Tonguez

Zokujin 

L5R reptilian 'copper goblins'


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yaggol have been done, and the x thingy was actually from Faerun monster list, for the record

yuan-ti, Ignan


----------



## Jhaelen

Zezir: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are basically fire-breathing dinosaurs, feeding on ash...


----------



## Tonguez

Faerun? okay


Algoid



like a shambling mound but this one is a colony of Algae


----------



## Scott DeWar

Banedead


----------



## megamania

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> in case we're not counting it, here's a Xerichou from Darksun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in case we are, here's a Yaggol from Dragonlance




Did the  Xerichou already


----------



## megamania

Crypt Servant


----------



## megamania

tO MAKE THINGS EASIER, LIST IS ON PAGE 19 OR http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?475118-Thread-Game-D-amp-D-Monsters-A-Z/page19

IT GETS UPDATED REGULARLY


----------



## megamania

For the missing " X " creature- Ultimate Monster's Xanthonychos


----------



## Scott DeWar

So, we are on d . . .



Dark tree- looks like a cypress with a face of a grumpy old man​


----------



## Richards

Ermalkankari, one of the "Greater Drakes" from Dragon #284:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

felldrake, crested

​


----------



## megamania

GOLIATH

Currently playing one.  Class Brawler..... what a combo


----------



## Richards

Although they're normally invisible, here's a somewhat visible Hellcat:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

*has this been done already?*

Marut, Inevitable

​


----------



## megamania

JACULI from Tome of Horrors 3.5.  Looks nasty for such a small creature


----------



## Scott DeWar

Kopru





​


----------



## Richards

The Jaculi has already been posted earlier.  In its place is Juiblex, the Lord of Slime:



Which puts on back on track with an "L" up next, so here's a bunch of Lemures:



Johnathan


----------



## Tonguez

Lhosk


----------



## Richards

Ninja'd, by a matter of mere seconds!

Johnathan


----------



## Tonguez

Mamono

yes ninja'd by Lemures!!! so back with cyclopian Oriental Dopplegangers with Spider mandibles in their belly


----------



## Scott DeWar

N, for Now . . my turn!

Nagatha artwork by Arnie Swekel


----------



## Richards

Oceanus Dragon:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

phasm



shape changing slime


----------



## megamania

Missed my jungle snake on the list..... my bad


----------



## Richards

Here's another modron, this one a Quinton:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

ragewalker


----------



## MarkB

Let's go for something simple and classic, the Skeleton.


----------



## megamania

Nasty lil' psionic malicious P.I.T.A. from Darksun..... The T'Chowb


----------



## Scott DeWar

*a variation on a theme*

Unicorn, black: The  not so cute and rather cantankerous cousin


----------



## Richards

Vulchling - not a baby vulture, but a separate species similar to harpies:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Warbound impaler


----------



## Richards

It's a bit of a cheat, but a giant in the Eberron campaign who hails from the continent of Xen'drik would be called...a Xen'drik Giant:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yugoloth, corrupter of fate assassin


----------



## Tonguez

Yali

Sagacious and wise, though not, particularly friendly to humanoids, this huge magical creature has the body of a lion and the head and tusks of an elephant. 


NB It is Xasperating but it does seem like we are getting down to the last round and the game will go Xtinct. I do know of one more X creature but can't find a picture of it 

also why is the Black Unicorn white?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, first, you got nij'd by 34 minutes.

second, your eyes must be alter-coned. where black is white and all . . . . . it is in your head.

Zaugalak


----------



## Jhaelen

Allip: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Incarnated Madness... an allip is the spectral remains of someone driven to suicide by a madness that afflicted it in life. Incapable of doing damage their touch drains Wisdom, turning their victims into vegetables, and once they die into new Allips...


----------



## megamania

Darksun's Bog Wader.       Attack style is that of a croc.    You find water in the desert and lean over to have a drink and it springs out and impales you with boney plates and drags you into deeper water.


----------



## Scott DeWar

carcuss eater

yummmmm

 ​


----------



## megamania

DARKSUN DRAGON


Borys.... level 10 fighter, level 20 defiler, level 20 psion and level 7 dragon.....   don't mess with him


----------



## Richards

Ectoplasmic Ooze:



"Ectoplasmic oozes appear similar in size and shape to gray oozes, except that ectoplasmic oozes are bright green, give off a glowing green light, and are able to fly."

Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Effigy

Undead burning. . . .. thing


----------



## Richards

Slow Internet connection, Scott?  I kind of beat you posting an "E" entry by 45 minutes.  Might as well keep it in, though, since we're going to crash and burn here before too long, I think.  Some letters are down to the scraps and bones.

In any case, Farspawn:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

It was weird. I just got on and saw where we were at and posted within minutes of getting on line. I was asleep at the time you had posted.

Gambol



Wow. Just looked these guys up and they are not nice fellows to encounter.


----------



## Richards

Hill Giant:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Immoth


----------



## Tonguez

Jagre


----------



## Richards

The Immoth is a rerun.  In its place, here's an Ice Devil:



Next up is K, so here's a Killer Frog:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Kaorti


----------



## Richards

Ninja'd!

Lolth, Demon Queen of Spiders, and patroness to the drow race:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

leachwalker


----------



## Scott DeWar

really bad connection. ninj'd again.

Maug


----------



## megamania

More Darksun fun- The Nikaal


----------



## Scott DeWar

orcwort


----------



## megamania

More Darksun-    The Pulp Bee


----------



## Tonguez

Questing Beast


----------



## Jhaelen

Richards said:


> In any case, Farspawn: [...]
> Johnathan



Wow, cool! Where's that from?!

Here's a pair of Rilmani: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They're the native race in the Outlands (True Neutral Plane). Depicted are an Aurumach and a Cuprilach.


----------



## megamania

Another favorite Darksun encounter-    The Spider cactus.    Shot barbs into you to suck out your juices. Have a couple near each other and they have a tug of war with your body while sucking you dry


----------



## Scott DeWar

While sScott slept away, the mice they did play . . 

Tendriculous


----------



## Richards

Jhaelen said:


> Wow, cool! Where's that from?!




The boards wouldn't accept the first Farspawn image I tried using, even though it was a JPEG, so I looked for other Farspawn pictures and found that one from the Giant in the Playground site.  But in any case, the Farspawn is a PC-playable race in the 3.5 and 4E versions of the game.  (The original picture I was going to use was basically a humanoid figure in a hooded robe with tentacles protruding from underneath.  The one I eneded up using showed one possible "configuration" of a Farspawn, but as they come from the Far Realm, individual appearances are likely to vary widely.

In any case, as we're now up to "U," here's an Underdark Landwyrm (it's the bat-nosed one in the front):



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

vaath



as for the far realms, I seem to recall a specialist wizard of the far realm in 3.5 but I am not sure what more about it is accurate in my memory.


----------



## Jhaelen

Xaaer: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Concentrations of negative energy can give birth to a death ooze, thus they are often found among undead and in necromancers' lairs.



Richards said:


> The boards wouldn't accept the first Farspawn image I tried using, even though it was a JPEG, so I looked for other Farspawn pictures and found that one from the Giant in the Playground site.



Ah, I see, thanks!


----------



## Richards

We seem to have skipped "W" - so here's a Wastrilith:



Next up is a "Y" monster.

Johnathan


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> vaath
> 
> View attachment 75092
> 
> as for the far realms, I seem to recall a specialist wizard of the far realm in 3.5 but I am not sure what more about it is accurate in my memory.




There were a few versions.......


----------



## megamania

Can be an encounter- The Goddess Yondalla


----------



## Scott DeWar

Zenythri


----------



## Richards

Astral Dreadnought:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

banelar


----------



## Scott DeWar

wasn't the 
Astral Dreadnaught on the cover of a book?


----------



## Richards

Yep, the Astral Dreadnought's first appearance was, I believe, on the cover of the AD&D 1E _Manual of the Planes_ (which ended up being rather odd, as the creature wasn't mentioned at all in the book's interior).

In any case, here's a Changecat, a creature capable of changing its size between that of a housecat and that of a cheetah:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

re: the cat

whicih is why the big brave adventurers are skeered up in a tree?

Dark creeper [the short feller]


----------



## Richards

Ethereal Marauder:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Feral Yowler


----------



## Echohawk

Richards said:


> Yep, the Astral Dreadnought's first appearance was, I believe, on the cover of the AD&D 1E _Manual of the Planes_ (which ended up being rather odd, as the creature wasn't mentioned at all in the book's interior).



It did get mentioned inside, but at that time it was still an *ethereal* dreadnought. The section on illusions/phantasms, on page 19, says: "An illusionist creates a phantasmal force of a large ethereal dreadnought (see the cover of the book)." When the artwork was reused for 1991 AD&D Trading Card #261, it became an astral dreadnought. As far as I know, it is one of only two creatures given statistics for the first time on one of the Trading Cards.


----------



## Jhaelen

It seems we didn't have a Ghoul yet: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Nor have we done Harpoon spider


----------



## megamania

The Iron Tusker..... nasty variant of the wild boar


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jahi


SFU looking for relationship
[sfu= single female undead]​


----------



## Richards

Because apparently there can never be enough cat-people in D&D, here's the Khajit:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leskylor, 3 headed [ you did say something about cats, right?]


----------



## Richards

Mammoth:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

necronaut


----------



## Tonguez

Scott DeWar said:


> Jahi
> [sfu= single female undead]​




I was looking for Jahi but couldn't find a pic  where did you find that beauty?

Ocean Strider


----------



## Jhaelen

Pazuzu: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I once built an adventure around this Demon Prince, inspired by his being summoned if someone repeated his name three times. So, the dungeon included a secret door that could only be opened by uttering a key-phrase consisting of four parts that were distributed over the dungeon: "Pazu", "Zupa", "Zuzupa", and "Zuzu".


----------



## megamania

A QUANTUM from Tome of Horrors III


----------



## Scott DeWar

@_*Tonguez*_, I am very reluctant to give away my secret google-fu. Oh well, its all in fun! Monster finder the web addy as de in the name, so I think that is German. Somebody in Germany has a very well set up sight with pick on almost every monster.

Raiment



it gives a bit of information such as cr, hd, alignment, plane of existence type and subtype. then it says what book it is found in Ie: LMo is libris mortus
then you click on the name of the monster and it has a link to a jpeg and links to where to buy the book. 
easy cheesy peasy!​


----------



## megamania

The Shocker lizard.   Nearly harmless by itself but in a group........


----------



## Scott DeWar

tall mouther


----------



## Richards

A 12-foot-tall fiend from the lower plane of Carceri, the Utukku:



Johnathan


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

The Vrrxlzk, better known to us berks as shockers


----------



## Scott DeWar

wheep


----------



## Echohawk

Xanthon the Baneful, from Dragon Annual #4.


----------



## Scott DeWar

yugoloth, Voor, dreadful lasher


----------



## Richards

Here's Ravenloft's Zombie Wolf (not to be confused with Frank Zappa's "Zomby Woof"):



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Armand


----------



## Scott DeWar

gratuitous musical interlude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksnwEsPKO5s


----------



## Richards

Blue Slaad:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

chaos beast


----------



## Richards

Dark Naga:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Elysian Thrush


----------



## Richards

Fire Bat:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Gasper


----------



## Richards

Spelljammer's Hadozee:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Iron clad mauler





I wanted to add that the gasper is also known as a dire bambie.


----------



## Richards

J is for...Jigglypuff!



Oh wait, wrong game -- here's a Jungle Giant:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

we have Agent K, MIB


then there is Col. K of Danger Mouse 


and then Khaasta
​


----------



## megamania

From Eberron-    LIVING SPELL: Cloudkill


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mageripper swarm


----------



## Richards

Nosferatu:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ormyrr


----------



## Richards

Pit Fiend:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

ugh, the dreaded "Q". . . .



Quanlos


----------



## megamania

The RELENTLESS Chuul from Book of Templates.   Incredibly nasty template


----------



## Richards

Red Abishai:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jonathon Richards, You got ninj'd

Saltor


----------



## megamania

Topaz Dragon


----------



## Jhaelen

Urchin, Land:


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shark, Land
esenell breed



Varrengoin

​


----------



## megamania

The dreaded giant WOLF SPIDER


----------



## Scott DeWar

xor-yost


----------



## megamania

Don't have my list with me so I hope this hasn't been done already-

Yuan-ti: Histachil


----------



## Tonguez

We've had Yuant-Ti Abominations and Ignans but no Histachii yet

ZZonga Bush


----------



## megamania

More Darksun and a favorite..... The AGONY BEETLE


----------



## Scott DeWar

bladeling


----------



## Richards

Carrionette:



Johnathan


----------



## megamania

Another Darksun favorite- The DWARVEN BANSHEE-   a relentless undead hellbent on completing its focus


----------



## Scott DeWar

entomber


----------



## megamania

From Complete Arcane-  the FIRE MONOLITH


----------



## Scott DeWar

Grimweird


----------



## Richards

Hieracosphinx:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

ironmaw


----------



## Jhaelen

Juju Zombie: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's cooler than a zombie? A sentient zombie!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knell beetle


----------



## megamania

LENG SPIDER


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mohrg


----------



## megamania

Mystara's NAGPA

Everytime I look at it I think of the Dark Crystal


----------



## Richards

Ogremoch, the Elemental Prince of Evil Earth Creatures:



Johnathan


----------



## megamania

What edition / book is he from?


----------



## megamania

PLASM

Used to use a lot of these when DMing Darksun.    Mystrara creature


----------



## Scott DeWar

pack fiend


----------



## Duan'duliir

megamania said:


> What edition / book is he from?




That image is from Princes of the Apocalyse


----------



## Jhaelen

Continuing our series of Quasielementals, here's two representatives of the Negative kind, an Ash (the serpentine one to the left), and a Dust Quasielemental (the cloudlike one to the right): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




They inhabit the planes adjacent to the Elemental Planes of Fire and Earth, respectively, and the Negative Energy Plane.


----------



## megamania

Now for some Ravenloft love-  The Radiant Spirit


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shalarin - because it is a bit different then any dark sun thing!


----------



## megamania

Monster manual II's TERROR BIRD   (aka Doo Doo or Axe Beak)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Underworld Dragon


----------



## Richards

I was just about to post a "U" monster...good thing I checked one last time before hitting "Submit Reply" or I'd have been ninja'd once again....

Anyway, here's a Violet Garbug:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

wickerman


----------



## Echohawk

Here's the dragon Xathanon from Dragon #260.


----------



## Jhaelen

Yitsan: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These monsters are from the Spelljammer setting. What's fun about them is that their eggs resemble gold pieces. So, greedy ship crews will be in for a nasty surprise after they've put these into their treasury...


----------



## Richards

From the Spelljammer setting, here's a Zard:



Johnathan


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Air Elemental


----------



## Scott DeWar

bloodthorn


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Chac


----------



## Scott DeWar

Defacer



Undead, Monster Manual 4, 3.5, created by a 14th level caster from the body of a shapeshifter


----------



## megamania

ELEMENTAL STORM


----------



## Scott DeWar

flesh jelly


----------



## Richards

Grey Render (I should have thought of this one sooner, given my board signature):



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hulking Corpse


----------



## Richards

Along the same lines as Ogremach, here's the Elemental Prince of Evil Fire Creatures, Imix:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Justicator, the Judge Dredd of fantasy!



Monster Manual 3, Page 85


----------



## megamania

KARRANTHI SKELTON...... soldier that is smarter and tougher than the average skeleton


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lunar Ravager


----------



## Richards

Maggot Golem:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Nimblewright


----------



## Richards

Olhydra, the Elemental Prince of Evil Water Creatures:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

psurlon, just the average Joe abberrition psurlon.


----------



## Richards

Quakedancer:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ruckaruzyll


----------



## Richards

Shaggy Demodand (not to be confused with the "Scooby Demodand"):



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

and here is a shaggy sandwich snack


----------



## Scott DeWar

For worlds like Living EnWorld, that travel around on a giant turtle, 
here is what carries the universe where aberrations come from:

I present you the Tojanida, elder!​ 
​


----------



## Richards

Ursinal, another humanoid bear, this one from the Planescape setting:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

vermin lord


----------



## Richards

Wereshark:



There was something very like one of these beasts on a recent episode of "The Flash."  And I remember being creeped out by a similar monster on "Scooby Doo" (why does that show keep coming up?) when I was a little kid, even with the end-of-episode reveal that it was just some guy in a costume.  But the thought of a humanoid shark really bothered me - sharks were okay in the ocean, I could just avoid the ocean and I'd be fine.  But when they start growing arms and legs and coming up on land?  No fair!

Johnathan


----------



## Echohawk

Xenro, blackfire dracolich from _P3: Assault on Nightwyrm Fortress_.


----------



## Jhaelen

Y'Golonac: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



One of the Great Old Ones, created by Ramsey Campbell and appearing first in his short story 'Cold Print'. It was adapted for D&D 3e in the 'Call of Cthulhu Gamemaster's Pack' as a Gargantuan Outsider (Demigod) with CR 19.


----------



## Scott DeWar

zuvembie


----------



## Richards

Spelljammer's Aartuk:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Bleakborn


----------



## Jhaelen

About time for another denizen of the Dark Sun setting: The Cilops: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These giant centipedes are basically a kind of bloodhound in Athas, mainly used to track and hunt down escaped slaves.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Darken beast


----------



## megamania

Elemental of Blood  (Ravenloft)


----------



## Richards

Fire Giant:



Johnathan


----------



## megamania

GUARDIAN from Darksun.    Powerful psionic minds trapped with obsidian globes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I would call it a mental black hole, but that best describes a political debate from either party.

oops, that was politics, wasn't it?

Hippogriff, pseudonatural


----------



## Richards

Iron Golem:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Joystealer


----------



## Jhaelen

Time for another creature from the world of Dark Sun; the Kank: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kanks are giant ant-like insects that are often domesticated to be used as mounts. They also produce a kind of honey.


----------



## megamania

LAVA DRAGON


----------



## Scott DeWar

mudmaw


----------



## Richards

Nupperibo:



Johnathan


----------



## Jhaelen

Oni, or more specifically, The First Oni: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Oriental source of the more widely known 'ogre mages'.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am not 100% sure, but I think in Japanese, Oni means 'demon'.

but anyway, here is a Phaerimm


----------



## megamania

yup


----------



## megamania

QUICKWOOD from 3.5 Tome of Horrors


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Rorphyr, a.k.a. Darkhood


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quickwood has been done

looking for a replacement.

after much searching, I have nuthin.


----------



## megamania

oops.....    Missed it when referring to the list..... misread as quickling     'Q' is getting hard


----------



## Scott DeWar

I can't find anything right now


----------



## Richards

megamania said:


> 'Q' is getting hard



That's what _she _said!

How about Queen Ant (Giant):



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

so that is what a queen ant looks like?

seacat


----------



## megamania

TWO-HEADED TROLL from 3.5 Tome of Horrors


----------



## Scott DeWar

Upasunda, asara


----------



## megamania

WARFORGED RAPTOR


Makes one wonder what House Cannith may have built if the war continued.......


----------



## Scott DeWar

missed the v:

Varag


----------



## Echohawk

Xeriope, the succubus; from Dragon #157.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Yan-C-Bin, Prince of Evil Air Elementals


----------



## Scott DeWar

Zovvut (he is the fella with the feather wings.)


----------



## Richards

Anguillian, an eel-man from the deeper depths of the oceans:



I used these in an adventure in my last campaign where the PCs were looking for the phylactery of a lich.  Said phylactery was hidden in a cave system deep within an aquatic trench, with a bunch of anguillians as unwitting guardians.

Johnathan

P.S.:  I'll be posting infrequently for the next week or so - I'm on vacation, visiting the wife's relatives, and will have limited access to a computer.


----------



## Scott DeWar

battle briar


----------



## megamania

(Young) CISTERNFIEND from Darksun


----------



## Scott DeWar

Death Dog


----------



## Richards

From the Ravenloft campaign, the Ermordenung, a race of cursed humans who can poison others with a simple touch:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Frost salamander


----------



## Richards

From the Spelljammer campaign, the Gammaroid:



And any similarities to Gamera are surely coincidental:



Just because they're both basically giant snapping turtle kaiju who can fly through space by spinning around in their shells, that's no reason to assume one was based on the other....

Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Horse, draft


----------



## Richards

Illithilich:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

What?? no comment about the little pony that dwarfs the full grown man riding him????

and on that note, a mind flayer is bad enough, but why must there be a mind flayer lich?!?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Julajimus


----------



## MarkB

Scott DeWar said:


> Horse, draft




Really? It looks like a finished product to me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

MarkB said:


> Really? It looks like a finished product to me.



It is pretty much done. It is HUGE, ain't it?


----------



## Richards

Julajimus is a rerun...in its place, here's a Jub-Jub Bird:




Technically it's a Pathfinder monster instead of a D&D monster, but I successfully used one in my 3.5 campaign and I pretty much consider Pathfinder to be just another edition of D&D anyway.

Johnathan


----------



## megamania

From the infamous Book of Vile Darkness.... The KYTHON


----------



## megamania

Seems Monsters A-Z is starting to lose its momentum.......


----------



## Scott DeWar

living holocost



Fiend folio, 3.5 ed


----------



## megamania

Maug


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am sorry, Mega, that has been done. I give to replace it the Mummy, salt

.


----------



## megamania

List is getting too long to remember


----------



## Duan'duliir

megamania said:


> List is getting too long to remember




I have composed a list of all the monsters done on post 181 (first post of page 19 with the default number (10) of posts per page) of this thread. I update it everytime the list reaches "A" again.


----------



## Scott DeWar

and if you have 30 posts per page it is on page 7


----------



## Jhaelen

Nycter: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which makes me wonder: how many different species of Bat-Folk does an RPG need?


----------



## Richards

From the Red Steel campaign, the Omm-Wa:



Yep, they're basically just intelligent manatees.  And some of them cast spells.

D&D can be pretty weird.

Johnathan


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

I'm pretty sure real manatees are able to cast empathy and disguise self.


----------



## megamania

Pathfinder's POLONG


----------



## Richards

Another from Pathfinder, the Qallupilluk (taken from Inuit mythology):



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rage drake


----------



## Richards

Sauriel:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Tempest



The Tempest

    by  James T. Fields (1817-1881)


We were crowded in the cabin;
Not a soul would dare to sleep:
It was midnight on the waters,
And a storm was on the deep.

’Tis a fearful thing in winter
To be shattered by the blast,
And to hear the rattling trumpet
Thunder, “Cut away the mast!”

So we shuddered there in silence,
For the stoutest held his breath,
While the hungry sea was roaring,
And the breakers threatened death.

And as thus we sat in darkness,
Each one busy in his prayers,
“We are lost!” the captain shouted,
As he staggered down the stairs.

But his little daughter whispered,
As she took his icy hand,
“Isn’t God upon the ocean,
Just the same as on the land?”

Then we kissed the little maiden,
And we spoke in better cheer;
And we anchored safe in harbor
When the morn was shining clear.


----------



## Jhaelen

Here comes the Ushemoi: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




An ugly but quite effective addition to 4e, they're an intelligent race whose members gain increased strength, speed or arcane power when exposed to different stimuli.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sorry, but that looks like the family foto of a dysfunctional family from hell.


----------



## Scott DeWar

visilight


----------



## Richards

The Worm That Walks:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=508]Richards[/MENTION], oh man, I just has some puke rise up to my mouth. That is dis-_*GUS*_-ting! ! ! !

Xong-Yong


----------



## Richards

Ypotryll:



Johnathan


----------



## Jhaelen

Zurchin: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yep, it's an urchin - IN SPACE!!1 (aka Spelljammer's Phlogiston)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wow, first full night of sleep in a loooooong time

Arrowhawk - man, these are ugly looking critters!


----------



## Richards

Brown Dragon:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

concordant Killer


----------



## Jhaelen

Say hello to the Demodand family: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's three known types and they're the native race of Carceri.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mama, Papa and baby demodand?

Else Whale


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Faceless Stalker


----------



## Scott DeWar

golum, Hangman



It has a wonderful disguise skill. When asked if it a hangman golum, it says"Nope, I'm a frayed knot!


----------



## Richards

Half-Fiend:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ice Serpent


----------



## Richards

Alas, the Ice Serpent has been done already.  In its place, here's an Ishikorobukuru, the Kara Tur arctic dwarven race, spearing a polar bear:



(Actually, that's just an arctic dwarf - a true ishikorobuku should have bluish skin.  But that's the closest image I could find.)

Johnathan


----------



## Jhaelen

Jellyfish, Giant - Portugese Man-o-War: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been fascinated by these things long before I started playing D&D. A jellyfish with 50 meter long tentacles? Incredible that something like this really exists!


----------



## Scott DeWar

And a sting just as incredibly deadly


----------



## Richards

From the Dragonlance campaign, the Kapak Draconian:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Limbo stalker


----------



## Jhaelen

Maenad: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of the races introduced in the Expanded Psionics Handbook, the Maenad are almost human in appearance but for their skin that seems dusted with fine, sparkling motes. They are wildly emotional beings making them excellent Wilders. In real-world mythology they were the female followers of the god Dionysus, their name literally meaning "Raving Ones".


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jhaelen said:


> In real-world mythology they were the female followers of the god Dionysus, their name literally meaning "Raving Ones".



the goddess of wine??


----------



## megamania

NISHRUU from Forgotten Realms


----------



## Duan'duliir

Scott DeWar said:


> the goddess of wine??




Pretty sure Dionysus was a dude, actually, but the PHB lists his portfolio as god of mirth and wine, so basically yes


----------



## Scott DeWar

ogre, mummified


----------



## Scott DeWar

userZynx_name said:


> Pretty sure Dionysus was a dude, actually, but the PHB lists his portfolio as god of mirth and wine, so basically yes



ah, yes. got it. thank you.


----------



## Richards

The Nishruu has already been posted in this thread.

In its place, the green gentleman with the four arms in the picture below is a Nycaloth:



That puts us back on "P."

Johnathan


----------



## Jhaelen

Another entry from the world of Dark Sun, the Pyreen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also known as 'Peacekeepers', they're a race of powerful psionic druids, they roam the world in animal shape. 
In their true form they're humanoids sharing features with each of the other common humanoid races of Athas.


----------



## megamania

Arrrrgh   Too many


----------



## megamania

Nice to see more Darksun love


----------



## Scott DeWar

remember post 181 has an sblock that is a list of all that has been posted. Not everything is done in alphabet, like the mummified ogre could have been in M or Ogre, mummified is in O.


----------



## Richards

Queen Formian:



Johnathan


----------



## megamania

Faerun's RUST DRAGON


----------



## Jhaelen

Son of Kyuss: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is one of the few monsters that still strikes fear into my heart. I almost flipped when in our last session our GM used the Disciple of Kyuss mini to represent one of our undead opponents:


----------



## Scott DeWar

tomb spider


----------



## megamania

Pathfinder's URANNAG


----------



## Richards

Voadkyn (Wood Giant):



Johnathan


----------



## Jhaelen

Wyndlass: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... yet another octopus variant, this time at home in the marshes of the World of Dragonlance.


----------



## Scott DeWar

am I the only one who does not see the list on post 181 any more?


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Xanthos


----------



## Scott DeWar

userZynx_name said:


> Here's a list as of post 870 (page 87 with default posts per page).
> 
> [SBLOCK]A
> Aarakocra
> Al-miraj
> Astral Stalker
> Atomie
> Amphisbaena
> Ascomoid
> Angel
> Avangion
> Assassin Vine
> Acheierai
> Arcane
> Aerial Servant
> Abrian
> Ankheg
> Ax Beak
> Aspis Drone
> Aurumvorax
> Animated Object
> Ascallion
> Aasimar
> Afanc
> Anakore
> Anaxim
> Algoid
> Allip
> Astral Dreadnought
> Armand
> Agony Beetle
> Air Elemental
> Aartuk
> Anguillian
> 
> B
> Beholder
> Basalisk
> Barghest
> Bullette
> Basidirond
> Balor
> Banshee
> Bajang
> Boggard
> Blindheim
> Beholder Eater
> Black Pudding
> Bebilith
> Berbalang
> Baazrag
> Brain Mole
> Brain Golem
> Buraaq
> Brownie
> Bugbear
> Babau Demon
> Bariaur
> Banedead
> Bog Wader
> Banelar
> Blue Slaad
> Bladeling
> Bloodthorn
> Bleakborn
> Battle Briar
> 
> C
> Carrion Crawler
> Caterwaul
> Choker
> Cifal
> Caryatid Column
> Chuul
> Carbuncle
> Cambion
> Caulborn
> Cadaver Collector
> Carnage Demon
> Catoblepas
> Chimera
> Carcass Crab
> Centaur
> Cacodemon
> Chososion
> Cockatrice
> Cave Fisher
> Campestri
> Cloud Giant
> Clay Golem
> Crypt Servant
> Carcass Eater
> Changecat
> Chaos Beast
> Carrionette
> Chac
> Cilops
> Cisternfiend
> 
> D
> Dragon Turtle
> Delver
> Darkmantle
> Displacer Beast
> Dohwar
> Dragon
> Dolphin
> Dancing Hut of Baba Yaga
> Disenchanter
> Darktentakles
> Duckbunny
> Dire Shark
> Dragonborn
> Dune Stalker
> Drow
> Doppelganager
> Dragonfly Turtle
> Drider
> Dwarf
> Djinni
> Dancing Dead
> Dark Tree
> Darksun Dragon
> Dark Creeper
> Dark Naga
> Dwarven Banshee
> Defacer
> Darken Beast
> Death Dog
> 
> E
> Ettin
> Eye of the Deep
> Ettercap
> Enveloper
> Elder Brain
> Eye of Fear and Flame
> Eagle
> Elephant
> Elf
> Earth Elemental
> Efreet
> Ear Seeker
> Ethereal Filcher
> Elvin Dog
> Executioner's Hood
> Elder Thing
> Eye Killer
> Elmarin
> Elemental, Grue
> Eblis
> Erinyes
> Ermalkankari
> Ectoplasmic Ooze
> Effigy
> Ethereal Marauder
> Elysian Thrush
> Entomber
> Elemental Storm
> Elemental of Blood
> Ermordenung
> 
> F
> Flumph
> Fey'ri
> Formian
> Frost Worm
> Firbolg
> Foo
> Fire Cult Warrior
> Flytrap, Giant
> Flail Snail
> Fachan
> Famine Spirit
> Flameskull
> Forsaken
> Fairy Fiddler
> Frigidarch
> Frost Giant
> Feyr
> Facet
> Fire Newt
> Flame Snake
> Firebeetle
> Fomorian
> Felldrake, Crested
> Farspawn
> Feral Yowler
> Fire Bat
> Fire Monolith
> Flesh Jelly
> Fire Giant
> Frost Salamander
> 
> G
> Gnoll
> Girallon
> Gambado
> Gorgon
> Galeb Duhr
> Genie
> Gargoyle
> Grindylow
> Glabrezu
> Goristro
> Gas Spore
> Ghast
> Githyanki
> Gibbering Mouther
> Green Hag
> Giff
> Garbug
> Giant Strider
> Grey Ooze
> Grimlock
> Grey Glutton
> Goliath
> Gambol
> Ghoul
> Gasper
> Grimweird
> Grey Render
> Guardian
> Gammaroid
> 
> H
> Heucuva
> Hollyphant
> Howler
> Harpy
> Hybsil
> Hell Hound
> Hair (Living)
> Hezrou
> Hook Horror
> Helmed Horror
> Halfling Vampire
> Half-magma Feylaar
> Human
> Harssef
> Hengeyokai
> Head Hunter
> High Irda
> Hej-kin
> Horax
> Hatori
> Hobgoblin
> Homunculus
> Hagunemnon
> Hellcat
> Hill Giant
> Harpoon Spider
> Hadozee
> Hieracosphinx
> Hulking Corpse
> Hippogrif, Pseudonatural
> Horse, Draft
> 
> I
> Invisible Stalker
> Ixitxachitl
> Iron Cobra
> Immoth
> Intellect Devourer
> Ibrandlin
> Ice Serpent
> Indricothere
> Isychiros
> IffanbutT
> Ixitxchitl
> Id Fiend
> Ice Toad
> Ikiryo
> Igundi
> Ice Vampire
> Immolation Devil
> Invisible Flying Ray
> Imp
> Incubus
> Ibixian
> Ifrit
> Inevitable, Marut
> Ice Devil
> Iron Tusker
> Iron Clad Mauler
> Ironmaw
> Imix
> Iron Golem
> Illithilich
> 
> J
> Jackelwere
> Jermlaine
> Jackalope
> Jhakar
> Jabberwok
> Jozhal
> Juhrion
> Jackfrost
> Jishun Mushi
> Juggernaut
> Jann
> Jaculi
> Jellyfish, Giant
> Jovoc Demon
> Jacinth Dragon
> Jaleeda Bird
> Jolly Roger
> Jarbo
> Jelly, Slithering Tracker
> Jellyfish Swarm
> Julajimus
> Juiblex
> Jagre
> Jahi
> Jungle Giant
> Juju Zombie
> Justicator
> Joystealer
> Jub-Jub Bird
> 
> K
> Kobold
> Krenshar
> Kraken
> Kostchtchie
> Ki-rin
> Kaisharga
> Kyton
> Keeper
> Kuo-toa
> Korred
> Kelpie
> Kilmoulis
> Kenku
> Kech
> Killoren
> Kodama Kami
> Kolyarut
> Kamadan
> Klurichir
> Kender
> Kartoeba
> Kopru
> Killer Frog
> Kaorti
> Khajit
> Khaasta
> Knell Beetle
> Karranthi Skeleton
> Kank
> Kython
> 
> L
> Lizardfolk
> Lammasu
> Lich
> Loxo
> Lamia
> Linnorm
> Lillend
> Leprechaun
> Leucrotta
> Lurking Strangler
> Living Steel
> Locatah
> Lurker Above
> Lensman
> Locathah
> Leonal
> Living Spell
> Laerti
> Lhee
> Leach Swarm
> Living Wall
> Lirr
> Lemure
> Lhosk
> Lolth
> Leachwalker
> Leskylor, 3 Headed
> Living Spell: Cloudkill
> Leng Spider
> Lunar Ravager
> Lava Dragon
> Living Holocaust
> 
> M
> Mimic
> Manticore
> Merrow
> Marilith
> Meazel
> Mephit
> Maelephant
> Medusa
> Mad Slasher
> Megapede
> Meenlock
> Magman
> Mongrelman
> Margyle
> Modron
> Mind Flayer
> Mantari
> Magebane
> Mihstu
> Magic Golem
> Myconid
> Mamono
> Maug
> Mammoth
> Mageripper Swarm
> Mohrg
> Maggot Golem
> Mudmaw
> Mummy, Salt
> 
> N
> Nightmare
> Nilbog
> Nereid
> Nothic
> Nalfeshnee
> Naga
> Neogi
> Neolithid
> Necrophidius
> Nightwing
> Nightmare Moon
> Needleman
> Nishruu
> Nymph
> Nic'epona
> Norker
> Nagahydra
> Nocnista
> Nat, Einsaung
> Nighthunter
> Night Hag
> Nuckalavee
> Nagatha
> Nikaal
> Necronaut
> Nosferatu
> Nagpa
> Nimblewright
> Nupperibo
> Nycter
> 
> O
> Owlbear
> Odopi
> Ophidian
> Obliviax
> Otyugh
> Osquip
> Obsideon Golem
> Owl
> Ogre Mage
> Omnimental
> Ochre Jelly
> Ogre
> Opinicus
> Orpsu
> Oread
> Osyluth
> Orc
> Ogrillon
> Orcus
> Ooze Mephit
> Overseer
> Obox-Ob
> Oceanus Dragon
> Orcwort
> Ocean Strider
> Ormyrr
> Ogremoch
> Olhydra
> Oni
> Omm-Wa
> 
> P
> Peryton
> Penanggalan
> Purple Worm
> Pixie
> Piercer
> Pegasus
> Phanaton
> Pheonix
> Phase Spider
> Phantom Fungus
> Pterrax
> Pernicon
> Pech
> Pseudodragon
> Pahari
> Planetar
> Prismatic Dragon
> Palimpsest
> Paka
> Pugwanpi
> Plant, Intelligent, Hangmantree
> Phasm
> Pulp Bee
> Pazuzu
> Pit Fiend
> Plasm
> Pack Fiend
> Psurlon
> Phaerimm
> Polong
> 
> Q
> Quaggoth
> Quell
> Quickling
> Qullan
> Quasit
> Quesar
> Quth-maren
> Quori
> Quickwood
> Quatsch
> Quevari
> Q'nidar
> Quelzarn
> Quipper
> Quinametin
> Qualinesti Elf
> Quadrone
> Queen Abeil
> Quaraphon
> Quill
> Quasi-Elemental of Lightning
> Quinton
> Questing Beast
> Quantum
> Quanlos
> Quasielemental, Ash and Dust
> Quakedancer
> Queen Ant, Giant
> Qallupilluck
> 
> R
> Rakshasa
> Ragewind
> Rhek/Rhox
> Roper
> Remorhaz
> Redcap
> Red Slaad
> Rust Monster
> Retriever
> Rot Grub Swarm
> Rothe
> Revenant
> Rast
> Raven
> Resplendant Cloaker
> Rat, Giant
> Rautym
> Raggamoffyn
> Reggalid
> Reefclaw
> Roc
> Ragewalker
> Rilmani
> Raiment
> Relentless Chuul
> Red Abishai
> Radiant Spirit
> Ruckaruzyll
> Rorphyr
> Rage Drake
> 
> S
> Scrag
> Slaymate
> Sussurus
> Sahuagin
> Stunjelly
> Satyr
> Silt Horror
> Selkie
> Sail Snake
> Shadow Mastiff
> Ssendam
> Salamander
> Skulking Cyst
> Shambling Mound
> Sahuagin
> Skum
> Shade
> Siddwynd
> Scarecrow
> Succubus
> Spithriku
> Spirit Naga
> Sheet Phantom
> Skeleton
> Spider Cactus
> Shocker Lizard
> Saltor
> Shalarin
> Shaggy Demodand
> Seacat
> Saurial
> 
> T
> Tarrasque
> Topiary Guardian
> Terithran
> Twig Blight
> Tirapheg
> Tarlen
> Tressym
> Treant
> Troll
> Thrax
> Thoqqua
> Tiger Fly
> Troll Hound
> Tasloi
> Tiefling
> Titan
> Teratomorph
> Tako
> Tabaxi
> Tentamort
> Thought Eater
> T'Chowb
> Tendriculous
> Tall Mouther
> Topaz Dragon
> Terror Bird
> Tojanda, Elder
> Two-Headed Troll
> Tempest
> 
> U
> Umber Hulk
> Umpleby
> Ustilagor
> Unicorn
> Ulgurstasta
> Ultroloth
> Ungulosin
> Undying
> Uvuudaum
> Urd
> Urophion
> Uridezu
> Urdunnir
> Urskan
> Urdefhan
> Unraveler
> Umbral Dragon
> Undine
> Umbral Banyan
> Uldra
> Udoroot
> Unicorn, Black
> Underdark Landwyrm
> Utukku
> Urchin, Land
> Underworld Dragon
> Ursinal
> Uspasunda, Asara
> Ushemoi
> 
> V
> Vampire
> Vrock
> Vargouille
> Vaati
> Vulture
> Vegypygmy
> Vampyre
> Void Ooze
> Veiled Master
> Vanara
> Vadyanoi
> Vartha
> Volt
> Verme
> Viper Tree
> Varanid
> Vaporighu
> Vorlog
> Voidmind
> Venomous Snake
> Voonith
> Vulchling
> Vaath
> Vrrxlsk
> Varrengoin
> Violet Garbug
> Vermin Lord
> Varag
> Visilight
> 
> W
> Water Weird
> Werebadger
> Witchlight Marauder
> Wight
> Wendigo
> Wemic
> Worm, Tenebrous
> Wraith
> Warforged
> Wichtlin
> White Dragon
> Wyvern
> Winter Wolf
> Wang-Liang
> Webbird
> Will-o'-the-Wisp
> Wood Golem
> Walking Egg
> Worg
> Wolf-in-Sheeps-Clothing
> Warden Beast
> Warbound Impaler
> Wastrilith
> Wheep
> Wolf Spider
> Wickerman
> Wereshark
> Warforged Raptor
> Worm that Walks
> 
> X
> Xixchil
> Xorn
> Xill
> Xvart
> Xenomorph
> Xag-ya/Xag-yi
> Xerichou
> Xeph
> Xaver
> Xenostelid
> Xytar
> Xantravar
> Xotzcoyotl
> Xorbeast
> Xaren
> Xacarba
> Xerfilstyx
> Xorvintaal Dragon
> Xtabay
> Xilob
> Xixical
> X-Naut
> Xanthonychos
> Xen'drik Giant
> Xaaer
> Xanthon the Baneful
> Xor-Yost
> Xathanon
> Xenro
> Xeriope
> Xong-Yong
> 
> Y
> Yrthak
> Yeth Hound
> Yakfolk
> Yag
> Yeti
> Yu Lung
> Yellow Musk Creeper
> Yochlol
> Yuan-ti Pureblood
> Yurian
> Yphoz
> Yuki-onna
> Yaggol
> Yowler
> Yeenoghu
> Yellow Mould
> Yugoloth
> Yuan-ti Abomination
> Yithian
> Yagnoloth
> Yuan-ti, Ignan
> Yugolth, Corrupter of Fate Assassin
> Yali
> Yondalla
> Yugoloth, Voor, the Dradful Lasher
> Yuan-ti, Histachil
> Yitsan
> Y'Golonac
> Yan-C-Bin
> Ypotryll
> 
> Z
> Zombie Hulk
> Zodar
> Zaratan
> Zygom
> Zoveri
> Zern
> Zorbo
> Zik-trin'ak
> Zebranaur
> Zairtail Firetongue
> Zik-Trin'ta
> Zuggtmoy
> Zeuglodin
> Zhacker
> Zwarth
> Zakharan Ogre
> Zern
> Zombie Fog
> Zeikune
> Zin-carla
> Zokujin
> Zezir
> Zaugalak
> Zenythri
> Zombie Wolf
> Zzonga Bush
> Zard
> Zuvembie
> Zovvut
> Zurchin[/SBLOCK]
> 
> Several monsters were both posted, but the posters of them had been beaten to their respective letters (e.g. Bajang was posted immediately after Banshee, and Choker after Caterwaul). As such, I have left them in the list, but note that they were there due to double-up of their letter.
> 
> I will update this list every time we get back to A.




never mind, it is moved back one spot. it is here now.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Huh. I still see it where it's always been. Did you block someone who posted in this thread maybe?


----------



## Richards

Yellow Dragon:




Johnathan


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Zombie Lord


----------



## Tonguez

Annis Hag aka Black Annis



kinda suprised she hasn't been up already...


----------



## Duan'duliir

Scott DeWar said:


> never mind, it is moved back one spot. it is here now.




That won't update when I update the original, right? I just added up to the Zombie Lord.

Well, here is my first addition in a while, the Behir!


----------



## megamania

COLUSSUS, WOOD  from Pathfinder Best 5


----------



## Richards

From the Planescape setting, the Dabus:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have the one associated with Atomic number 79 blocked, but that post had been at the start of page 7 and then *BAMPF!*  it was not.





The Eledirin, Firre


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Fachen


----------



## Scott DeWar

Fachen: I wonder how is that pronounced . . . . . 

Giant, Bog


----------



## Richards

Hannya:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

inferno spider


----------



## Richards

Jiki-Ketsu-Gaki:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

that must  be one nasty fart!

kuldurath


----------



## megamania

MARRASH


----------



## Richards

Whoa, how'd we go from "K" to "M" without stopping by "L?"

Here's a Lava Mephit (apparently later renamed the Magma Mephit):



Next up should be an "N."

Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

needlefolk


----------



## megamania

have to stop posting on this site when tired......


----------



## Richards

Orange Dragon:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Phiuhl


----------



## Jhaelen

Time for another pair of Quasi-Elementals: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In case you're wondering: 
The lizard-like creature is a Quasi-elemental of Salt from the border between the Elemental Plane of Water and the Negative Energy Plane.
And theoretically, you're also seeing a Quasi-elemental of Vacuum from  the border between the Elemental Plane of Air and the Negative Energy Plane.
However, given that it embodies the absence of _everything_, it may be hard to spot...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rilmani Aurumach [ the big feller on the left side]


----------



## Quickleaf

Sadhuin

Evil satyrs from Ravenloft's Shadow Rift


----------



## Richards

Thessalhydra:



Johnathan


----------



## megamania

From Pathfinder   the URAEUS


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Valkyrie


----------



## Scott DeWar

I see there is another page, 32 for me, but when I try and go to it, it won't let me. is there another post? it would be 931.

On an aside, here is a gratuitous musical interlude:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRU1AJsXN1g


----------



## Richards

Woolly Mammoth:



Johnathan


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Xenopterid


----------



## Richards

Ysgardian Trolls (also known as Fensir):



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Zoog, from Pathfinder bestiary III


----------



## Richards

Aranea:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just saw a dungeon magazine with them featured in an adventure in issue #137


----------



## Scott DeWar

Bhut


----------



## Jhaelen

Caller in Darkness: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of my favorites from the 3.5e XPH, this is an undead composite of the minds of dozens or more victims who died together in terror. Also an awesome mini sculpt!


----------



## Scott DeWar

that would creep me out to run into one of those as even a stalwart and brave fighter!

Deepspawn


----------



## Richards

Elasmosaurus:



I once had one of these aquatic dinosaurs picking off the people on board a ship the PCs were on, as part of a coordinated lizardfolk attack.

Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Forestkith Goblin, 1st-level Barbarian


----------



## Jhaelen

It seems, we've already had the Githyanki, but not the Githzerai:


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hippogriff



true story: I had a 1st ed fighter 16th level with a hippogriff mount until a DM had the BBEG set up a wall of force that was set horizontally and sliced the hippogriff in half and cut off his feet. My fight4er would not be defeated though, had the cleric come to his aid so he could keep fighting.

The party was up against Asmodeus so when the cleric regenerated his feet, they came back as goat's feet.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Ijiraq


----------



## Richards

From the Spelljammer setting, the Jammer Leech:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Kigrid, a form of illithid


----------



## Richards

Leech Toad:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

mivilorn


----------



## PurpleDragonKnight

Nalfeshnee


----------



## Scott DeWar

ocularon


----------



## Richards

The Nalfeshnee's already been done.  In its place, here's a Nixie:



(He says "Hi," by the way.)

That should put us back on track to a "P" monster next.

Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Phooka and riding dog



also, from Pathfinder's Fey revisited:


----------



## Richards

Quasi-Elemental of Radiance:



Johnathan


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Ratling


----------



## Richards

Spider-Horse:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Trilloch


----------



## Richards

Utahraptor:



I remember an adventure in _Dungeon _ back in the AD&D days that featured a bunch of these tearing apart a nalfeshnee demon.

Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Richards said:


> Utahraptor:
> 
> . . . . .
> 
> I remember an adventure in _Dungeon _ back in the AD&D days that featured a bunch of these tearing apart a nalfeshnee demon.
> 
> Johnathan




speaking of which, check this out!!!

http://annarchive.com/dungeon.html


----------



## Jhaelen

Speaking of dinosaurs, have a Velociraptor of Jurassic Park fame:


----------



## Scott DeWar

wood woad


----------



## Richards

From Pathfinder, here's Xotani the Firebleeder:



This is the best image I could find.  There's a much better picture, but the URL isn't one supported by this site.  (Here's the link if you want to go check out the picture yourself:  https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj8mrK7o5nMAhWDRSYKHeB2CtUQjRwIBw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fgames.dnd-gate.de%2Findex.php%3Ftopic%3D6030.0&psig=AFQjCNFd-nqr1jGgFh6H-TIG4y2rij_VwA&ust=1461106351019789  Towards the bottom of that page is the Xotani image: it's the fiery centipede-thing.)

Johnathan


----------



## megamania

YOG-SOTHOTH


----------



## Jhaelen

The Zin are spirit snakes in the Al-Quadim setting that dwell at the bottom of rivers and lakes. They are shapeshifting, bardic pranksters, delighting in spreading merriment, song, and mischief among the surface dwellers that travel near or across their domains.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Asabi





not to be confused with Wassabi ( I can't believe I wasted 1 1/2 hours looking for this!)

[video=youtube;_qNc1xCIIjg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qNc1xCIIjg[/video]


----------



## Richards

From the Kara-Tur setting, the Bakemono:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

the chosen one


----------



## Duan'duliir

What happened to Harry Potter?

As a side note, I have changed the layout of the list on post 191, so that you can search for a specific letter, rather than scrolling through all the previous ones, as that was just getting a bit tedious.


----------



## Scott DeWar

userZynx_name said:


> What happened to Harry Potter?
> 
> As a side note, I have changed the layout of the list on post 191, so that you can search for a specific letter, rather than scrolling through all the previous ones, as that was just getting a bit tedious.



I saw that! very good!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

D'ziriak


----------



## Scott DeWar

Entropic ogre mage


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Faun


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ghaunadan


----------



## Richards

Hippocampus:



Johnathan


----------



## Jhaelen

Inevitable, Kolyarut: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In 3e, Modrons were (originally) deemed too silly to inhabit the plane of Mechanus and were replaced by the way cooler Inevitables.
The Marut were the only ones that already existed in earlier editions and were now considered Inevitables.

Each kind of Inevitables have a different type of infringements against order that they are tasked to punish.
Kolyaruts represent the ultimate enforcement clause in a contract. They mete out punishment to those who break bargins and oaths.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jackel Lord



If there is an awsomer rendition of a J- lord, I will place it here


----------



## Richards

The Kapoacinth, or aquatic gargoyle:



I always wondered how a creature made of stone swam around underwater -- magic, I suppose.

Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lumi


----------



## megamania

and from Frostburn...... a  MARZANNA


----------



## Scott DeWar

and becaused on creepy image dieserves an encore, I present to you, 

The Necrosis Carnex of MM IV, 3.5

​


----------



## Jhaelen

Behold the Observer: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Introduced in the Planescape setting, these Lawful-Neutral Beholder-kin inhabit Mechanus, Acheron, and the Outlands.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Pony
small on size,
big on attitude!





Have a coke,
and a smile

​


----------



## megamania

QUORI: Dream Masters from Eberron


----------



## megamania

Have to admit it-  This thread has lasted much longer than I expected.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I wonder how long Cap'n [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] thought it would last?


----------



## Richards

I'm not sure how much longer we can go, either.  Some of the letters are getting pretty tough!

Like Q, especially once I point out that the Quori has already been posted.  All I have left for Q are Quasi-Elementals; this time let's go with the Quasi-Elemental Plane of Vacuum:




(As the quasi-elementals of vacuum are invisible and somewhat amorphous, I went with a picture of the entire quasi-elemental plane.)

Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ravid


----------



## Richards

Scalamagdrion:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

trogladyte



not to be confuzzeled with the troggs


----------



## Duan'duliir

Richards said:


> I'm not sure how much longer we can go, either.  Some of the letters are getting pretty tough!
> 
> Like Q, especially once I point out that the Quori has already been posted.  All I have left for Q are Quasi-Elementals; this time let's go with the Quasi-Elemental Plane of Vacuum:
> 
> Johnathan




Haven't you already done Vacuum? In a picture with Salt?


----------



## Duan'duliir

Duplicate post


----------



## Richards

Hmmm, I didn't, but you're right: somebody did "double up" the Quasi-Elemental of Vacuum with the Quasi-Elemental of Salt.  I must have skipped right past the "Vacuum" when perusing the list to see if it had been used before.

Okay then, my replacement Q monster will have to be a Quasi-Elemental of Mineral:



And since we're now on U, here's a Unseelie Nymph:



Johnathan


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Vampiric Mist


----------



## Richards

Whisper Spider:



Johnathan


----------



## Duan'duliir

Richards said:


> Hmmm, I didn't, but you're right: somebody did "double up" the Quasi-Elemental of Vacuum with the Quasi-Elemental of Salt.  I must have skipped right past the "Vacuum" when perusing the list to see if it had been used before.
> 
> Johnathan




It wasn't you. Huh. I guess I assumed (Which I shouldn't have done) that all the Quasi-elementals were from the same person. Sorry for the false accusation, the poster of the Salt-&-Vacuum pairing was Jhaelen.

I would put a monster here, but I don't know any X monsters. How many X monsters are left, and will they be the end of this thread?


----------



## Tonguez

have we done Xytar yet? if not

Xytar aka Mystaran Fire Lizard


----------



## Echohawk

Yes, we've already had the xytar. No, we're not quite out of creatures beginning with X. I don't think the xivort from the 4e _Monster Manual III_ has made an appearance yet, for example.


----------



## megamania

Richards said:


> I'm not sure how much longer we can go, either.  Some of the letters are getting pretty tough!
> 
> Like Q, especially once I point out that the Quori has already been posted.  All I have left for Q are Quasi-Elementals; this time let's go with the Quasi-Elemental Plane of Vacuum:
> 
> View attachment 76355
> 
> (As the quasi-elementals of vacuum are invisible and somewhat amorphous, I went with a picture of the entire quasi-elemental plane.)
> 
> Johnathan




Like Quasi-Elementals, there are many types of Quori.    This one was the Dream Master.


----------



## Richards

[MENTION=6802320]userZynx_name[/MENTION] - No apology necessary; you (rightfully) called me out for posting a rerun and I've done the same whenever I noticed a rerun showing up.  It's all part of the game.

As for Y, we've had the Yellow Musk Creeper, but here's the result of being slain by one of those creatures - the Yellow Musk Zombie:



Johnathan


----------



## Richards

megamania said:


> Like Quasi-Elementals, there are many types of Quori.    This one was the Dream Master.




Sorry, [MENTION=9255]megamania[/MENTION], I thought "Dream Masters of Eberron" in your post was a description of the Quori as a whole, not a specific description of a subspecies.  I guess we're now ahead one "Q" entry ahead; technically we should get to skip it next go-around then, right?

Johnathan


----------



## Duan'duliir

I'll make a note for Quori, Dream Master to appear in the next iteration.


----------



## Scott DeWar

That's good! because Q is getting tough!!


----------



## Richards

So what are we on now, Z?  Here's a Ziggurat Horror from the Red Steel campaign:



They're basically a mindless undead form of a manscorpion.

Johnathan


----------



## Jhaelen

Back to A, here's the Abeil: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yup, they're Bee people. And no, I never used them in any of my games, either.

(P.S.: It seems the formatting in the alphabetical listing in post 181 got borked )


----------



## Scott DeWar

[sblock=B]
Baazrag
Babau Demon
Balor
Bajang
Bakemono
Banedead
Banelar
Banshee
Barghest
Bariaur
Basalisk
Basidirond
Barghest
Battle 
Bebilith
Behir
Beholder
Beholder Eater
Bhut
Black Pudding
Bladeling
Bleakborn
Blindheim
Bloodthorn
Blue Slaad
Boggard
Bog Wader
Berbalang
Brain Golem
Brain Mole
Briar
Brown Dragon
Brownie
Bugbear
Bullette
Buraaq
[/sblock]

I fixed the borked formatting for "b" and alphabetized it

but my eyes are still tired as I just woke up, so no monster chosen

Ok, the OCB in me is still wide awake so here is the repaired "C" as well

[sblock=C]
Cacodemon
Cadaver Collector
Caller In Darkness
Cambion
Campestri
Carbuncle
Carnage  Demon
Caulborn
Catoblepas
Carcass
Carcass Eater
Carrion Crawler
Carrionette
Caryatid  Column
Caterwaul
Cave Fisher
Centaur
Chac
Changecat
Chaos  Beast
Chimera
Choker
Chosen One
Chososion
Chuul
Cifal
Cilops
Cisternfiend
Clay Golem
Cloud  Giant
Cockatrice
Concordant Killer
Colussus  Wood
Crab
Crypt Servant
[/sblock]


----------



## megamania

Surprised not to see him here yet-   BAHAMUT


----------



## Scott DeWar

Charnal hound



Monster manual III page 26


----------



## Duan'duliir

Scott DeWar said:


> I fixed the borked formatting for "b" and alphabetized it




Thanks - something must have gone wrong when i saved the edit, it seems to happen sometimes.

In regards to the order, I have them in order posted, but would you guys prefer if I put them alphabetically?

Also, I have only begun reformatting, as I've got to be at school soon, and will work on fixing it until it is done whenever i get an opportunity.


----------



## Richards

Demogorgon, Prince of Demons:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

I personally prefer alphabetized. If you want me to to a 'block' of letters, just say the word and I do it.


Ephemeeral swarm




[sblock=E]
Ettin
Eye of the Deep
Ettercap
Enveloper
Elder Brain
Eye of Fear and Flame
Eagle
Elephant
Elf
Earth 
Elemental
Efreet
Ear Seeker
Ethereal Filcher
Elvin Dog
Executioner's Hood
Elder Thing
Eye Killer
Elmarin
Elemental, Grue
Eblis
Erinyes
Ermalkankari
Ectoplasmic Ooze
Effigy
Ethereal Marauder
Elysian Thrush
Entomber
Elemental Storm
Elemental of Blood
Ermordenung
Else Whale
Eladrin, Firre
Elasmosaurus
Entropic Ogre Mage
[/sblock]


----------



## Duan'duliir

Scott DeWar said:


> I personally prefer alphabetized. If you want me to to a 'block' of letters, just say the word and I do it.



Thanks, for the ones you've done so far, but i think I can handle the rest. I might also move to to a more recent page than that of post 181, if that's something you guys want? I've done up to "L" of the existing list so far.

EDIT: While ordering the posts, I have noticed that the Ixitxachitl was done twice, once in post 36, and again in 310, so we are technically one "I" behind, and that should be fixed ASAP. The easiest solution is to give a substitute now, and I will replace the offending duplicate. note that there will still be an "I" required for this round.

EDIT2: And Kolyarut was done as "Kolyarut" and "Inevitable, Kolyarut", so one of them needs to be replaced as well. More edits will probably come as I clean up the list.

EDIT3: As the editor seems to be consistently compacting the edits I make, I am thinking that I may need to do a new list that occurs over two posts. Or it could be trolling me, either way.


----------



## Jhaelen

userZynx_name said:


> EDIT: While ordering the posts, I have noticed that the Ixitxachitl was done twice, once in post 36, and again in 310, so we are technically one "I" behind, and that should be fixed ASAP. The easiest solution is to give a substitute now, and I will replace the offending duplicate. note that there will still be an "I" required for this round.



Okay, here's my substitute:
Illurien of the Myriad Glimpses: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This unique being inhabiting the Outlands is composed of tears(!). She is a collector of information and a keeper of secrets. Imho, one of the coolest additions in 3e's MM5.


userZynx_name said:


> EDIT2: And Kolyarut was done as "Kolyarut" and "Inevitable, Kolyarut", so one of them needs to be replaced as well. More edits will probably come as I clean up the list.



Okay, my fault. Have a Kani Doll instead: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



These are dolls from the Dragonlance setting, enchanted by evil forces to become relentless killers.


----------



## Duan'duliir

Thanks Jhaelen.

EDIT: Another duplicate is Fachan/Fachen

EDIT2: Either I just wrote it twice, or we got Jellyfish, Giant twice. Pretty sure its the latter.

EDIT3: Sahuagin was said twice as well.

EDIT4: I've updated the list with alphabetic order, and its still compressing the lines together. I'm pretty sure there must be too much in one post, so I'd like to get the replacements for duplicates posted than I will post a new list over two posts


----------



## Scott DeWar

if thereis too much then youo would get a ailure to post message and why [too big of a post] .

I have had happen to me what you are getting. If it takes too long to process a post due to lag or something, it corrupts what you have.


----------



## Jhaelen

userZynx_name said:


> EDIT: Another duplicate is Fachan/Fachen



Have the Fensir instead: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
They're a type of giants at home in Ysgard, and they're potent diviners and capable spellcasters. Sunlight turns them into stone.


userZynx_name said:


> EDIT2: Either I just wrote it twice, or we got Jellyfish, Giant twice. Pretty sure its the latter.



One of them should be the 'portuguese man of war' I posted, so I think they're different ones.


userZynx_name said:


> EDIT3: Sahuagin was said twice as well.



How about a Salt Spider: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
They're from the Lanhmar setting, about the size of a large pig and have rather cute suction pads on their feet.


----------



## Jhaelen

*hmpf* - double post.


----------



## Duan'duliir

Thanks.

I think I'd like to put the updated one on the top of the next page, so the next two monsters for the current loop can be done, the next one being "F"


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think I used fensir already. The picture looks familiar.

Edit, nevermind. It was not in my file so apparently I must have seen it and remembered it.


----------



## Duan'duliir

A quick check, and we have had them as Ysgardian Trolls. Also, I am claiming the next two posts for the updated list


----------



## Duan'duliir

Here's a list as of post 1049 (page 105 with default posts per page).
The creatures are sorted alphabetically. When searching to see if a creature has been done, and it has more than one word (e.g Cloud Giant, search for one word in case it has been done as Giant, Cloud (Cloud Giant has been done)).
The A-M and N-Z are split into two posts as they were getting too big together in post 181. Here is A-M.


[SBLOCK=A]Aarakocra
Aartuk
Aasimar
Abeil
Abrian
Acheierai
Aerial Servant
Afanc
Agony Beetle
Air Elemental
Algoid
Allip
Al-miraj
Amphisbaena
Anakore
Anaxim
Angel
Anguillian
Animated Object
Ankheg
Annis Hag
Aranea
Arcane
Armand
Arrowhawk
Asabi
Ascallion
Ascomoid
Aspis Drone
Assassin Vine
Astral Dreadnought
Astral Stalker
Atomie
Aurumvorax
Avangion
Ax Beak
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=B]Baazrag
Babau Demon
Bahamut
Bajang
Bakemono
Balor
Banedead
Banelar
Banshee
Barghest
Bariaur
Basalisk
Basidirond
Battle Briar
Bebilith
Behir
Beholder
Beholder Eater
Berbalang
Bhut
Black Pudding
Bladeling
Bleakborn
Blindheim
Bloodthorn
Blue Slaad
Bog Wader
Boggard
Brain Golem
Brain Mole
Brown Dragon
Brownie
Bugbear
Bullette
Buraaq
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=C]Cacodemon
Cadaver Collector
Caller In Darkness
Cambion
Campestri
Carbuncle
Carcass Crab
Carcass Eater
Carnage Demon
Carrion Crawler
Carrionette
Caryatid Column
Caterwaul
Catoblepas
Caulborn
Cave Fisher
Centaur
Chac
Changecat
Chaos Beast
Charnel Hound
Chimera
Choker
Chosen One
Chososion
Chuul
Cifal
Cilops
Cisternfiend
Clay Golem
Cloud Giant
Cockatrice
Colossus Wood
Concordant Killer
Crypt Servant
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=D]Dabus
Dancing Dead
Dancing Hut of Baba Yaga
Dark Creeper
Dark Naga
Dark Tree
Darken Beast
Darkmantle
Darksun Dragon
Darktentakles
Death Dog
Deepspawn
Defacer
Delver
Demodand
Demogorgon
Dire Shark
Disenchanter
Displacer Beast
Djinni
Dohwar
Dolphin
Doppelganager
Dragon
Dragon Turtle
Dragonborn
Dragonfly Turtle
Drider
Drow
Duckbunny
Dune Stalker
Dwarf
Dwarven Banshee
D'ziriak
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=E]Eagle
Ear Seeker
Earth Elemental
Eblis
Ectoplasmic Ooze
Effigy
Efreet
Eladrin, Firre
Elasmosaurus
Elder Brain
Elder Thing
Elemental of Blood
Elemental Storm
Elemental, Grue
Elephant
Elf
Elmarin
Else Whale
Elven Dog
Elysian Thrush
Entomber
Entropic Ogre Mage
Enveloper
Ephemeral Swarm
Erinyes
Ermalkankari
Ermordenung
Ethereal Filcher
Ethereal Marauder
Ettercap
Ettin
Executioner's Hood
Eye Killer
Eye of Fear and Flame
Eye of the Deep
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=F]Faceless Stalker
Facet
Fachen
Fairy Fiddler
Famine Spirit
Farspawn
Faun
Felldrake, Crested
Feral Yowler
Feyr
Fey'ri
Firbolg
Fire Bat
Fire Cult Warrior
Fire Giant
Fire Monolith
Fire Newt
Firebeetle
Flail Snail
Flame Snake
Flameskull
Flesh Jelly
Flumph
Flytrap, Giant
Fomorian
Foo
Forest Sloth
Forestkith Goblin
Formian
Forsaken
Foxwoman
Frigidarch
Frost Giant
Frost Salamander
Frost Worm
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=G]Gaj
Galeb Duhr
Gambado
Gambol
Gammaroid
Garbug
Gargoyle
Gas Spore
Gasper
Genie
Ghast
Ghaunadan
Ghoul
Giant Strider
Giant, Bog
Gibbering Mouther
Giff
Girallon
Githyanki
Githzerai
Glabrezu
Gnoll
Golem, Hangman
Goliath
Gorgon
Goristro
Green Hag
Grey Glutton
Grey Ooze
Grey Render
Grimlock
Grimweird
Grindylow
Guardian
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=H]Hadozee
Hagunemnon
Hair, Living
Half-Fiend
Halfling Vampire
Half-magma Feylaar
Hannya
Harpoon Spider
Harpy
Harssef
Hatori
Head Hunter
Hej-kin
Hell Hound
Hellcat
Helmed Horror
Hengeyokai
Heucuva
Hezrou
Hieracosphinx
High Irda
Hill Giant
Hippocampus
Hippogriff
Hippogriff, Pseudonatural
Hobgoblin
Hollyphant
Homunculus
Hook Horror
Horax
Horse, Draft
Howler
Hulking Corpse
Hullathoin
Human
Hybsil
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=I]Ibixian
Ibrandlin
Ice Devil
Ice Serpent
Ice Toad
Ice Vampire
Id Fiend
IffanbutT
Ifrit
Igundi
Ijiraq
Ikiryo
Iko-Turso
Illithilich
Illurien
Imix
Immolation Devil
Immoth
Imp
Incubus
Indricothere
Inevitable, Kolyarut
Inevitable, Marut
Inferno Spider
Intellect Devourer
Invisible Flying Ray
Invisible Stalker
Iron Clad Mauler
Iron Cobra
Iron Golem
Iron Tusker
Ironmaw
Ishikorobukuru
Isychiros
Ixitxachitl
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=J]Jabberwok
Jacinth Dragon
Jackalope
Jackel Lord
Jackelwere
Jackfrost
Jaculi
Jagre
Jahi
Jaleeda Bird
Jammer Leech
Jann
Jarbo
Jelly, Slithering Tracker
Jellyfish Swarm
Jellyfish, Giant
Jellyfish, Giant, Portuguese Man-of-War
Jermlaine
Jhakar
Jiki-Ketsu-Gaki
Jishun Mushi
Jolly Roger
Jorri
Jovoc Demon
Joystealer
Jozhal
Jub-Jub Bird
Juggernaut
Juhrion
Juiblex
Juju Zombie
Julajimus
Jungle Giant
Justicator
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=K]Kaisharga
Kamadan
Kani Doll
Kank
Kaorti
Kapak Draconian
Kapoacinth
Karranthi Skeleton
Kartoeba
Kech
Keeper
Kelpie
Kender
Kenku
Khaasta
Khajit
Kigrid
Killer Frog
Killoren
Kilmoulis
Ki-rin
Klurichir
Knell Beetle
Kobold
Kodama Kami
Kopru
Korred
Kostchtchie
Kraken
Krenshar
Kuldurath
Kuo-toa
Kuwa
Kython
Kyton
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=L]Laerti
Lamia
Lammasu
Lava Dragon
Lava Mephit
Leach Swarm
Leachwalker
Leech Toad
Lemure
Leng Spider
Lensman
Leonal
Leprechaun
Leskylor, 3 Headed
Leucrotta
Lhee
Lhiannan Shee
Lhosk
Lich
Lillend
Limbo Stalker
Linnorm
Lirr
Living Holocaust
Living Spell
Living Spell: Cloudkill
Living Steel
Living Wall
Lizardfolk
Locatah
Locathah
Lolth
Loxo
Lumi
Lunar Ravager
Lurker Above
Lurking Strangler
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=M]Mad Slasher
Maelephant
Maenad
Magebane
Mageripper Swarm
Maggot Golem
Magic Golem
Magman
Mammoth
Mamono
Mantari
Manticore
Margyle
Marilith
Marrash
Marzanna
Maug
Maugoth
Meazel
Medusa
Meenlock
Megapede
Mephit
Merrow
Mihstu
Mimic
Mind Flayer
Mivilorn
Modron
Mohrg
Mongrelman
Mudmaw
Mummy, Salt
Myconid
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Duan'duliir

N-Z
[SBLOCK=N]Naga
Nagahydra
Nagatha
Nagpa
Nalfeshnee
Nat, Einsaung
Necronaut
Necrophidius
Necrosis Carnex
Needlefolk
Needleman
Neogi
Neolithid
Nereid
Nic'epona
Night Hag
Nighthunter
Nightmare
Nightmare Beast
Nightmare Moon
Nightwing
Nikaal
Nilbog
Nimblewright
Nishruu
Nixie
Nocnista
Norker
Nosferatu
Nothic
Nuckalavee
Nupperibo
Nycaloth
Nycter
Nymph
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=O]Obliviax
Obox-Ob
Observer
Obsidian Golem
Ocean Strider
Oceanid
Oceanus Dragon
Ochre Jelly
Ocularon
Odopi
Ogre
Ogre Mage
Ogre, Mummified
Ogremoch
Ogrillon
Olhydra
Omm-Wa
Omnimental
Oni
Ooze Mephit
Ophidian
Opinicus
Orange Dragon
Orc
Orcus
Orcwort
Oread
Ormyrr
Orpsu
Osquip
Osyluth
Otyugh
Overseer
Owl
Owlbear
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=P]Pack Fiend
Pahari
Paka
Palimpsest
Pazuzu
Pech
Pegasus
Penanggalan
Pernicon
Peryton
Phaerimm
Phanaton
Phantom Flyer
Phantom Fungus
Phase Spider
Phasm
Pheonix
Phiuhl
Phooka
Piercer
Pit Fiend
Pixie
Planetar
Plant, Intelligent, Hangmantree
Plasm
Polong
Pony
Prismatic Dragon
Pseudodragon
Psurlon
Pterrax
Pugwanpi
Pulp Bee
Purple Worm
Pyreen
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=Q]Qallupilluck
Q'nidar
Quadrone
Quaggoth
Quakedancer
Qualinesti Elf
Quanlos
Quantum
Quaraphon
Quasi-Elemental of Lightning
Quasielemental of Mineral
Quasielemental of Radiance
Quasielemental, Ash and Dust
Quasielemental, Salt and Vacuum
Quasit
Quatsch
Queen Abeil
Queen Ant, Giant
Queen Formain
Quell
Quelzarn
Quesar
Questing Beast
Quevari
Quickling
Quickwood
Quill
Quinametin
Quinton
Quipper
Qullan
Quori
Quori, Dream Master
Quth-maren
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=R]Radiant Spirit
Rage Drake
Ragewalker
Ragewind
Raggamoffyn
Raiment
Rakshasa
Rast
Rat, Giant
Ratling
Rautym
Raven
Ravid
Red Abishai
Red Slaad
Red Sundew
Redcap
Reefclaw
Reggalid
Relentless Chuul
Remorhaz
Resplendant Cloaker
Retriever
Revenant
Rhek/Rhox
Rilmani
Rilmani Aurumach
Roc
Roper
Rorphyr
Rot Grub Swarm
Rothe
Ruckaruzyll
Rust Dragon
Rust Monster
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=S]Sadhuin
Sahuagin
Sail Snake
Salamander
Saltor
Salt Spider
Satyr
Saurial
Scalamagdrion
Scarecrow
Scrag
Scro
Seacat
Selkie
Shade
Shadow Mastiff
Shaggy Demodand
Shalarin
Shambling Mound
Sheet Phantom
Shocker Lizard
Siddwynd
Silt Horror
Skeleton
Skulking Cyst
Skum
Slaymate
Son of Kyuss
Spider Cactus
Spider-Horse
Spirit Naga
Spithriku
Ssendam
Stunjelly
Succubus
Sussurus
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=T]Tabaxi
Tako
Tall Mouther
Tarlen
Tarrasque
Tasloi
T'Chowb
Tempest
Tendriculous
Tentamort
Teratomorph
Terithran
Terror Bird
Thesselhydra
Thoqqua
Thorn
Thought Eater
Thrax
Tiefling
Tiger Fly
Tirapheg
Titan
Tojanda, Elder
Tomb Spider
Topaz Dragon
Topiary Guardian
Treant
Tressym
Trilloch
Troglodyte
Troll
Troll Hound
Twig Blight
Two-Headed Troll
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=U]Udoroot
Ugudenk
Uldra
Ulgurstasta
Ultroloth
Umber Hulk
Umbral Banyan
Umbral Dragon
Umpleby
Underdark Landwyrm
Underworld Dragon
Undine
Undying
Ungulosin
Unicorn
Unicorn, Black
Unraveler
Unseelie Nymph
Uraeus
Urannag
Urchin, Land
Urd
Urdefhan
Urdunnir
Uridezu
Urophion
Ursinal
Urskan
Ushemoi
Uspasunda, Asara
Ustilagor
Utahraptor
Utukku
Uvuudaum
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=V]Vaath
Vaati
Vadyanoi
Valkyrie
Vampire
Vampiric Mist
Vampyre
Vanara
Vaporighu
Varag
Varanid
Vargouille
Varrengoin
Vartha
Vasuthant
Vegypygmy
Veiled Master
Velociraptor
Venomous Snake
Verme
Vermin Lord
Violet Garbug
Viper Tree
Visilight
Voadkyn
Void Ooze
Voidmind
Volt
Voonith
Vorlog
Vrock
Vrrxlsk
Vulchling
Vulture
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=W]Walking Egg
Wang-Liang
Warbound Impaler
Warden Beast
Warforged
Warforged Raptor
Wastrilith
Water Weird
Webbird
Wemic
Wendigo
Werebadger
Wereshark
Weretiger
Wheep
Whisper Spider
White Dragon
Wichtlin
Wickerman
Wight
Will-o'-the-Wisp
Winter Wolf
Witchlight Marauder
Wolf Spider
Wolf-in-Sheeps-Clothing
Wood Golem
Wood Woad
Woolly Mammoth
Worg
Worm that Walks
Worm, Tenebrous
Wraith
Wyndlass
Wyvern
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=X]Xaaer
Xacarba
Xag-ya/Xag-yi
Xanthon the Baneful
Xanthonychos
Xanthos
Xantravar
Xaren
Xathanon
Xaver
Xen'drik Giant
Xenomorph
Xenopterid
Xenostelid
Xenro
Xeph
Xerfilstyx
Xerichou
Xeriope
Xill
Xilob
Xinivrae
Xivort
Xixchil
Xixical
X-Naut
Xong-Yong
Xorbeast
Xorn
Xorvintaal Dragon
Xor-Yost
Xotani
Xotzcoyotl
Xtabay
Xvart
Xytar
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=Y]Yag
Yaggol
Yagnoloth
Yakfolk
Yali
Yan-C-Bin
Yeenoghu
Yellow Dragon
Yellow Mould
Yellow Musk Creeper
Yellow Musk Zombie
Yeth Hound
Yeti
Y'Golonac
Yithian
Yitsan
Yochlol
Yog-Sothoth
Yondalla
Yowler
Yphoz
Ypotryll
Yrthak
Ysgardian Troll
Yu Lung
Yuan-ti Abomination
Yuan-ti Anathema
Yuan-ti Pureblood
Yuan-ti, Histachil
Yuan-ti, Ignan
Yugoloth
Yugoloth, Voor, the Dradful Lasher
Yugoloth, Corrupter of Fate Assassin
Yuki-onna
Yurian
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=Z]Zairtail Firetongue
Zakharan Ogre
Zaratan
Zard
Zaugalak
Zebranaur
Zeikune
Zenythri
Zern
Zern
Zeuglodin
Zezir
Zhacker
Ziggurat Horror
Zik-trin'ak
Zik-Trin'ta
Zin
Zin-carla
Zodar
Zokujin
Zombie Fog
Zombie Hulk
Zombie Lord
Zombie Wolf
Zomak
Zoog
Zorbo
Zoveri
Zovvut
Zuggtmoy
Zurchin
Zuvembie
Zwarth
Zygom
Zzonga Bush
[/SBLOCK]


I will update this list every time we get back to A.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Are we on "F"?

Forest sloth


----------



## Duan'duliir

Fensir were done as Ysgardian Troll, so that one will be to replace Fachan. The next letter in the current cycle is F, though


----------



## Richards

Foxwoman:



Johnathan


----------



## Jhaelen

What, we didn't have a Gaj yet?





These beauties from the world of Athas are psionic predators feeding on the pain they inflict.


----------



## Scott DeWar

h is for . .. . .

Hullathoin


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Iko-Turso


----------



## Richards

The Red Steel campaign's otterlike Jorri:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Kuwa (Oni)


----------



## Richards

From Ravenloft, the Lhiannan Shee, a female vampire who prefers good-looking, male bards (of all things) as her victims:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

. . . . to sing her lullabys so she can sleep the eternal sleep . .. .

maybe this feller will tickle her fancy .. . 

maugoth


----------



## Richards

Dark Sun's Nightmare Beast:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

yup, that is a nightmere of a beast!


----------



## megamania

OCEANID   AN AQUATIC FEY


----------



## Richards

Phantom Flyer:



It doesn't look like it, but it's actually a golem.

And with "Quori, Dream Master" already pre-loaded as our next "Q," that puts us on "R" next.

Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

red sundew


----------



## Richards

Spelljammer's space-orcs, the Scro:



I'm sure the fact that "scro" is just "orcs" spelled backwards is a happy coincidence.

Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Hi, My name is Thorn"





I guess he can be a real pain in the @$$


----------



## Richards

Ugudenk, the Abyssal Lord of worms and hungry parasites:



Johnathan


----------



## Duan'duliir

Why does post 1035 say Aquatic Fey? What happened to "O"?

And Scott, what is the subject of post 1039? You've not given it a name.


----------



## Echohawk

userZynx_name said:


> Why does post 1035 say Aquatic Fey? What happened to "O"?
> And Scott, what is the subject of post 1039? You've not given it a name.



The image filename for 1035 is "OCEANID.jpg", and the creature in 1039 is a thorn.


----------



## megamania

Fixed my Mistake


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sorry, will fix mine. I brain farted.


----------



## Jhaelen

Umm,so we're at V, now, right?

Here's a Vasuthant: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Apparently, these weird beings suck up light, sap strength, and manipulate gravity and time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

weretiger


----------



## Richards

Xinivrae, the would-be Queen of Succubi:



Johnathan


----------



## Jhaelen

A few Yuan-Ti have already been covered, but the most powerful one remains to be revealed - the Yuan-Ti Anathema: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Revered as divine incarnations of their unspeakable deity, these creatures are some 25 feet long.


----------



## megamania

Pathfinder's ZOMAK

Anyone got some epic level weedkiller?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Abyssal ant swarm


----------



## Duan'duliir

What type of swarm is that?


----------



## Scott DeWar

just remembered I forgot to post that! it will be fixed in about a minute.


----------



## Richards

Baku:



Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

clock roach


----------



## megamania

The DARK CALLER from Pathfinder


----------



## Scott DeWar

from pathfinder, eurypterids


----------



## megamania

FUNGAL CREATURE


----------



## Scott DeWar

so she is a fun gal, eh?

Giant, sun


----------



## megamania

HOLLOW SERPENT


----------



## Scott DeWar

inphidian


----------



## megamania

JOROGUMO


----------



## Richards

Here's one of the odder-named creatures in the Spelljammer setting...the spider-race known as the K'r'r'r:



Johnathan


----------



## Duan'duliir

2 spidery beings in a row? Seems suspicious...

Also, out of curiosity, where is the Jorogumo from?


----------



## megamania

Pathfinder Bestiary 3 page 156


----------



## megamania

Keeping to a spider themed creature-




a template.......   LOLTH TOUCHED CREATURES


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Maftet


----------



## Scott DeWar

Needletooth swarm


----------



## megamania

Not sure if this counts but Darksun's OBSIDEON MAN


----------



## Richards

Pyrohydra:



Johnathan


----------



## Richards

Wow - the board crash really did a number on this thread.  "Pyrohydra" is back to being the most recent input; by my counting, we've been through the alphabet a full nine times after this entry was originally posted.  How do we want to proceed - or even do we?  I can post the names of the monsters we had originally posted, but I don't have any of the pictures.

Shall we try to rebuild, or just let this thread die?  What's the consensus?

Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am thinking let it go to sleep.


----------



## Jhaelen

Richards said:


> I can post the names of the monsters we had originally posted, but I don't have any of the pictures.



Well, if you still have the names, I'd love to see them posted again. This timewarp was really pretty bad. I'm quite sure I could find all of the images I posted again, but I guess, letting it die is fine, too. It did run a lot longer than I would have ever thought, so I consider it quite an achievement, already. Thanks everyone for contributing!


----------



## Richards

Well then, as requested, these should be the monsters we added to the thread after the point where we "rewound" to get back to where we are now.

A - Abyssal Ant Swarm, Angel of Death, Air Mephit, Aballin, Aoa (Droplet), Alu-Fiend, Aleax, Ahuizotl, Ammut, Asherati

B - Baku, Body Thief, Balhonnoth, Bearhound, Blibdoolpoolp, Balaena, Bargda, Blue, Bombardier Beetle (Giant), Baphomet

C - Clock Roach, Changeling, Carapace, Colossus (Stone), Cloud Ray, Carrion Hound, Camel of the Pearl, Chilblain, Century Worm, Cold Woman

D - Dark Caller, Deathbringer, Dispater, Death Knight, Dracolisk, Dust Wight, Dust Digger, Devourer, Deinonychus, Dao

E - Eurypterid, Exalted Brain in a Jar, Erythnul, Effigy Creature, Entropic Reaper, Electric Eel, Ether Scarab, Earth Mephit, Ethergaunt (Black), Eater of Knowledge

F - Fungal Creature, Fraz-Urb'Luu, Fire Toad, Fhorge, Flesh Golem, Fetch, Feylaar, Fossergrim, Fang Dragon, Fireshadow

G - Giant (Sun), Gremlin, Glaistig, Gynosphinx, Godzilla, Gorilla Bear, Gnome, Gelatinous Cube, Gathra, Goblin

H - Hollow Serpent, Haagenti, Hebi-no-onna, Hound of the Gloom, Hydra, Hoar Fox, Hellfire Wyrm, Halfling (Athasian), Hamster (Giant Space), Howling Dragon

I - Inphidian, Impersonator, Inspired, Ice Mephit, Ixzan, Ilsidahur, Imorph, Ichthyocentaur, Ice Weird

J - Jorri, Jorogumo, Jaebrin, Jyoti, Jarilith, Jade Dragon, Jack-o-lantern, Jeral, Jalath'gak, Jarnkung

K - K'r'r'r, Kirre, Kluzd, Kappa, Kalothagh, Kelp Angler, Kruthik, Krakentua, Karrnathi Zombie

L - Lamia Matriarch, Lizardfolk (Blackscale), Legendary Bear, Lamhigyn, Lupinal, Lynkhab, Lock Lurker, Loadstone Marauder, Larva

M - Maftet, Masked Power, Megalodon, Magma Mephit, Malcanthet, Monkey, Murderoid, Mammon, Mezzodaemon

N - Needletooth Swarm, Neo-Otyugh, Neh-Thalggu, Nocticula, Nethersight Mastiff, Nehwon Ghoul, Nightwalker, Nightcrawler, Nergal

O - Obsidian Man, Oblivion Moss Mindmaster, Orca, Orog, Ostego, Odem, Oaken Defender, Oublivae, Olive Slime

P - Polonium Dragon, Phoelarch, Plague Walker, Plague Blight, Pale Night, Piranha Swarm, Pink Dragon, Psion-Killer, Pigeontoad

Q - Quom Enforcer, Quorcraft Warforged, Queen of Chaos, Qeh'thral, Quasi-Elemental of Steam, Queen of Air and Darkness, Qiqirn, Queen of the Depths (Umberlee), Queen of the Abyss

R - Red Sundew, Rastipede, Redspawn Firebelcher, Rhyxali, Red Widow, Ravenkin, Razor Boar, Razorwing, Runic Guardian

S - Shrieking Terror, Slicer Beetle, Splinter Waif, Shadow Asp, Sylph, Shami-Amourae, Simpathetic, Swarm Shifter, Sandman

T - Turalglas the Ebon Maw, Taer, Teyella, Tangleweed, Tiamat, Tomb Tapper, Thessalmera, Tyrannosaurus, Tembo

U - Umber Ravager, Utuchekulu, Unisus, Ugulu-No-Oni, Undead Martyr, Ulnumaru, Ubu, Ubashki Swarm, U'thic

V - Valpurgeist, Vortex, Vermiurge, Verin (The Voice of Graz'zt), Vilstrak, Valenar Elf, Vishap, Vizier's Turban, Vrykolaka

W - Wolverine, Wrackspawn, Werewolf, Wind Ghost, Walking Wall, Wyste, Web Mummy, Witherstench, Wererat

X - Xaositect Mob, Xoveron, Xxyth, Xixxit, Xurgelmek, Xiir, Xavarathimius the Everlasting Wyrm, Xanscilathampos, Xaxathart the Retributer

Y - Yugoloth (Canoloth), Yugoloth (Mezzoloth), Yugoloth (Dergholoth), Yugoloth (Skeroloth), Yethil, Yangethe, Yeshom, Yig, Yuan-ti Mageslayer

Z - Zhentarim Spirit, Zern (Arcanovore), Zeitian, Zeitgeist, Zygraat, Zombie (Salt), Zanassu the Spider Demon, Zakharan Roc, Zaphkiel

I believe we left off at "I," the last entry that I was aware of being the Howling Dragon.  Of course, it's possible that someone posted an "I" entry that I didn't get a chance to see before the boards crashed, so there's that possibility.

But in any case, I'm fine with letting this die.  It had a 9-month run and it only stopped due to circumstances beyond our control.  Of course, I'm also fine with picking up where we left off, although we'll probably never recover all of the pictures of the monsters listed above.

In any case, kudos to all participants in this thread.  It's been fun!

Johnathan


----------



## megamania

yup-yup


----------



## Duan'duliir

I'm fine to let it die if that's what you guys want. I can't believe it reverted this thread so far back... In a moment I'll repost the complete list except for this last run I was away for.


----------



## Duan'duliir

Here's a list as of the former post 1335 (page 134 with default posts per page before the crash).


[SBLOCK=A]Aarakocra
Aartuk
Aasimar
Aballin
Abeil
Abrian
Abyssal Ant Swarm
Acheierai
Aerial Servant
Afanc
Agony Beetle
Ahuizotl
Air Elemental
Air Mephit
Aleax
Algoid
Allip
Al-miraj
Alu-fiend
Ammut
Amphisbaena
Anakore
Anaxim
Angel
Angel of Death
Anguillian
Animated Object
Ankheg
Annis Hag
Aoa, Droplet
Aranea
Arcane
Armand
Arrowhawk
Asabi
Ascallion
Ascomoid
Aspis Drone
Assassin Vine
Astral Dreadnought
Astral Stalker
Atomie
Aurumvorax
Avangion
Ax Beak
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=B]Baazrag
Babau Demon
Bahamut
Bajang
Bakemono
Baku
Balaena
Balhannoth
Balor
Banedead
Banelar
Banshee
Bargda
Barghest
Bariaur
Basalisk
Basidirond
Battle Briar
Bearhound
Bebilith
Behir
Beholder
Beholder Eater
Berbalang
Bhut
Black Pudding
Bladeling
Bleakborn
Blibdoolpoolp
Blindheim
Bloodthorn
Blue
Blue Slaad
Body Thief
Bog Wader
Boggard
Bombardier Beetle, Giant
Brain Golem
Brain Mole
Brown Dragon
Brownie
Bugbear
Bullette
Buraaq
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=C]Cacodemon
Cadaver Collector
Caller In Darkness
Cambion
Camel of the Pearl
Campestri
Carapace
Carbuncle
Carcass Crab
Carcass Eater
Carnage Demon
Carrion Crawler
Carrion Hound
Carrionette
Caryatid Column
Caterwaul
Catoblepas
Caulborn
Cave Fisher
Centaur
Century Worm
Chac
Changecat
Changeling
Chaos Beast
Charnel Hound
Chilblain
Chimera
Choker
Chosen One
Chososion
Chuul
Cifal
Cilops
Cisternfiend
Clay Golem
Clock Roach
Cloud Giant
Cloud Ray
Cockatrice
Colossus Wood
Colossus, Stone
Concordant Killer
Crypt Servant
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=D]Dabus
Dancing Dead
Dancing Hut of Baba Yaga
Dark Caller
Dark Creeper
Dark Naga
Dark Tree
Darken Beast
Darkmantle
Darksun Dragon
Darktentakles
Deathbringer
Death Dog
Death Knight
Deepspawn
Deinonychus
Defacer
Delver
Demodand
Demogorgon
Devourer
Dire Shark
Disenchanter
Dispater, Lord of Dis
Displacer Beast
Djinni
Dohwar
Dolphin
Doppelganager
Dracolisk
Dragon
Dragon Turtle
Dragonborn
Dragonfly Turtle
Drider
Drow
Duckbunny
Dune Stalker
Dust Digger
Dust Wight
Dwarf
Dwarven Banshee
D'ziriak
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=E]Eagle
Ear Seeker
Earth Elemental
Earth Mephit
Eblis
Ectoplasmic Ooze
Effigy
Effigy Creature
Efreet
Eladrin, Firre
Elasmosaurus
Elder Brain
Elder Thing
Electric Eel
Elemental of Blood
Elemental Storm
Elemental, Grue
Elephant
Elf
Elmarin
Else Whale
Elven Dog
Elysian Thrush
Entomber
Entropic Ogre Mage
Entropic Reaper
Enveloper
Ephemeral Swarm
Erinyes
Ermalkankari
Ermordenung
Erythnul
Ether Scarab
Ethereal Filcher
Ethereal Marauder
Ethergaunt, Black
Ettercap
Ettin
Eurypterid
Exalted Brain in a Jar
Executioner's Hood
Eye Killer
Eye of Fear and Flame
Eye of the Deep
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=F]Faceless Stalker
Facet
Fachen
Fairy Fiddler
Famine Spirit
Fang Dragon
Farspawn
Faun
Felldrake, Crested
Feral Yowler
Fetch
Faylaar
Feyr
Fey'ri
Fhorge
Firbolg
Fire Bat
Fire Cult Warrior
Fire Giant
Fire Monolith
Fire Newt
Fire Toad
Firebeetle
Flail Snail
Flame Snake
Flameskull
Flesh Golem
Flesh Jelly
Flumph
Flytrap, Giant
Fomorian
Foo
Forest Sloth
Forestkith Goblin
Formian
Forsaken
Fossergrim
Foxwoman
Fraz-Urb'luu
Frigidarch
Frost Giant
Frost Salamander
Frost Worm
Fungal Creature
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=G]Gaj
Galeb Duhr
Gambado
Gambol
Gammaroid
Garbug
Gargoyle
Gas Spore
Gasper
Gathra
Gelatinous Cube
Genie
Ghast
Ghaunadan
Ghoul
Giant Strider
Giant, Bog
Giant, Sun
Gibbering Mouther
Giff
Girallon
Githyanki
Githzerai
Glabrezu
Glaistig
Gnoll
Gnome
Godzilla
Golem, Hangman
Goliath
Gorgon
Gorilla Bear
Goristro
Green Hag
Gremlin
Grey Glutton
Grey Ooze
Grey Render
Grimlock
Grimweird
Grindylow
Guardian
Gynosphinx
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=H]Haagenti
Hadozee
Hagunemnon
Hag, Sea
Hair, Living
Half-Fiend
Halfling, Athasian
Halfling Vampire
Half-magma Feylaar
Hamster, Giant Space
Hannya
Harpoon Spider
Harpy
Harssef
Hatori
Head Hunter
Hebi-No-Onna
Hej-kin
Hell Hound
Hellcat
Hellfire Wyrm
Helmed Horror
Hengeyokai
Heucuva
Hezrou
Hieracosphinx
High Irda
Hill Giant
Hippocampus
Hippogriff
Hippogriff, Pseudonatural
Hoar Fox
Hobgoblin
Hollow Serpent
Hollyphant
Homunculus
Hook Horror
Horax
Horse, Draft
Hound of the Gloom
Howler
Hulking Corpse
Hullathoin
Human
Hybsil
Hydra
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=I]Ibixian
Ibrandlin
Ice Devil
Ice Mephit
Ice Serpent
Ice Toad
Ice Vampire
Ice Weird
Ichthyocentaur
Id Fiend
IffanbutT
Ifrit
Igundi
Ijiraq
Ikiryo
Iko-Turso
Illithilich
Illurien
Ilsidahur
Imix
Immolation Devil
Immoth
Imorph
Imp
Impersonator
Incubus
Indricothere
Inevitable, Kolyarut
Inevitable, Marut
Inferno Spider
Inphidian
Inspired
Intellect Devourer
Invisible Flying Ray
Invisible Stalker
Iron Clad Mauler
Iron Cobra
Iron Golem
Iron Tusker
Ironmaw
Ishikorobukuru
Isychiros
Ixitxachitl
Ixzan
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=J]Jabberwok
Jacinth Dragon
Jackalope
Jackel Lord
Jackelwere
Jackfrost
Jack-O-Lantern
Jaculi
Jade Dragon
Jaebrin
Jagre
Jahi
Jalath'gak
Jaleeda Bird
Jammer Leech
Jann
Jarbo
Jarilith
Jarnkung
Jelly, Slithering Tracker
Jellyfish Swarm
Jellyfish, Giant
Jellyfish, Giant, Portuguese Man-of-War
Jeral
Jermlaine
Jhakar
Jiki-Ketsu-Gaki
Jishun Mushi
Jolly Roger
Jorri
Jorogumo
Jovoc Demon
Joystealer
Jozhal
Jub-Jub Bird
Juggernaut
Juhrion
Juiblex
Juju Zombie
Julajimus
Jungle Giant
Justicator
Jyoti
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=K]Kaisharga
Kalothagh
Kamadan
Kani Doll
Kank
Kaorti
Kapak Draconian
Kapoacinth
Kappa
Karrnathi Skeleton
Karrnathi Zombie
Kartoeba
Kech
Keeper
Kelpie
Kelp Angeler
Kender
Kenku
Khaasta
Khajit
Kigrid
Killer Frog
Killoren
Kilmoulis
Ki-rin
Kirre
Klurichir
Kluzd
Knell Beetle
Kobold
Kodama Kami
Kopru
Korred
Kostchtchie
Kraken
Krakentua
Krenshar
K'r'r'r
Kruthik
Kuldurath
Kuo-toa
Kuwa
Kython
Kyton
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=L]Laerti
Lamhigyn
Lamia
Lamia Matriarch
Lammasu
Lava Dragon
Lava Mephit
Larva
Leach Swarm
Leachwalker
Leech Toad
Legendary Bear
Lemure
Leng Spider
Lensman
Leonal
Leprechaun
Leskylor, 3 Headed
Leucrotta
Lhee
Lhiannan Shee
Lhosk
Lich
Lillend
Limbo Stalker
Linnorm
Lirr
Living Holocaust
Living Spell
Living Spell: Cloudkill
Living Steel
Living Wall
Lizardfolk
Lizardfolf Blackscale
Locatah
Locathah
Lock Lurker
Lodestone Marauder
Lolth
Lolth-Touched Creature
Loxo
Lumi
Lunar Ravage
Lupinal
Lurker Above
Lurking Strangler
Lynkhab
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=M]Mad Slasher
Maelephant
Maenad
Maftet
Malastor
Malcanthet
Magebane
Mageripper Swarm
Maggot Golem
Magic Golem
Magman
Magma Mephit
Mammon
Mammoth
Mamono
Mantari
Manticore
Margyle
Marilith
Marrash
Marzanna
Masked Power
Maug
Maugoth
Meazel
Medusa
Meenlock
Megalodon
Megapede
Mephit
Merrow
Mihstu
Mimic
Mind Flayer
Mivilorn
Modron
Mohrg
Mongrelman
Monkey
Mudmaw
Mummy, Salt
Murderoid
Myconid
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=N]Naga
Nagahydra
Nagatha
Nagpa
Nalfeshnee
Nat, Einsaung
Necronaut
Necrophidius
Necrosis Carnex
Needlefolk
Needleman
Needletooth Swarm
Neh-Thalggu
Nehwon Ghost
Neogi
Neolithid
Neo-Otyugh
Nereid
Nergal
Nethersight Mastiff
Nic'epona
Night Hag
Nightcrawler
Nighthunter
Nightmare
Nightmare Beast
Nightmare Moon
Nightwalker
Nightwing
Nikaal
Nilbog
Nimblewright
Nishruu
Nixie
Nocnista
Nocticula
Norker
Nosferatu
Nothic
Nuckalavee
Nupperibo
Nycaloth
Nycter
Nymph
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=O]Oaken Defender
Obliviax
Oblivion Moss Mindmaster
Obox-Ob
Observer
Obsidian Golem
Obsidian Man
Ocean Strider
Oceanid
Oceanus Dragon
Ochre Jelly
Ocularon
Odem
Odopi
Ogre
Ogre Mage
Ogre, Mummified
Ogremoch
Ogrillon
Olhydra
Olive Slime
Omm-Wa
Omnimental
Oni
Ooze Mephit
Ophidian
Opinicus
Orange Dragon
Orc
Orca
Orcus
Orcwort
Oread
Ormyrr
Orog
Orpsu
Osquip
Ostego
Osyluth
Otyugh
Oublivae
Overseer
Owl
Owlbear
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=P]Pack Fiend
Pahari
Paka
Pale Night
Palimpsest
Pazuzu
Pech
Pegasus
Penanggalan
Pernicon
Peryton
Phaerimm
Phanaton
Phantom Flyer
Phantom Fungus
Phase Spider
Phasm
Pheonix
Phiuhl
Phoelarh
Phooka
Piercer
Pigeontoad
Pink Dragon
Piranha Swarm
Pit Fiend
Pixie
Plague Blight
Plague Walker
Planetar
Plant, Intelligent, Hangmantree
Plasm
Polong
Pony
Prismatic Dragon
Pseudodragon
Psion-Killer
Psurlon
Pterrax
Pugwanpi
Pulp Bee
Purple Worm
Pyreen
Pyrohydra
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=Q]Qallupilluck
Qeh'thral
Qiqirn
Q'nidar
Quadrone
Quaggoth
Quakedancer
Qualinesti Elf
Quanlos
Quantum
Quaraphon
Quasi-Elemental of Lightning
Quasi-Elemental of Mineral
Quasi-Elemental of Radiance
Quasi-Elemental of Steam
Quasi-Elemental, Ash and Dust
Quasi-Elemental, Salt and Vacuum
Quasit
Quatsch
Queen Abeil
Queen Ant, Giant
Queen Formain
Queen of Air and Darkness
Queen of Chaos
Queen of the Abyss
Queen of the Depths
Quell
Quelzarn
Quesar
Questing Beast
Quevari
Quickling
Quickwood
Quill
Quinametin
Quinton
Quipper
Qullan
Quom Enforcer
Quorcraft Warforged
Quori
Quori, Dream Master
Quth-maren
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=R]Radiant Spirit
Rage Drake
Ragewalker
Ragewind
Raggamoffyn
Raiment
Rakshasa
Rampager
Rast
Rastipede
Rat, Giant
Ratling
Rautym
Raven
Ravenkin
Ravid
Razor Boar
Razorwing
Red Abishai
Red Slaad
Red Sundew
Red Widow
Redcap
Redspawn Firebelcher
Reefclaw
Reggalid
Relentless Chuul
Remorhaz
Resplendant Cloaker
Retriever
Revenant
Rhek/Rhox
Rhyxali
Rilmani
Rilmani Aurumach
Roc
Roper
Rorphyr
Rot Grub Swarm
Rothe
Ruckaruzyll
Runic Guardian
Rust Dragon
Rust Monster
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=S]Sadhuin
Sahuagin
Sail Snake
Salamander
Saltor
Salt Spider
Sandman
Satyr
Saurial
Scalamagdrion
Scarecrow
Scrag
Scro
Seacat
Selkie
Shade
Shadow Asp
Shadow Mastiff
Shaggy Demodand
Shalarin
Shambling Mound
Shami-Amourae
Sheet Phantom
Shocker Lizard
Shrieking Terror
Siddwynd
Silt Horror
Simpathetic
Skeleton
Skulking Cyst
Skum
Slaymate
Slicer Beetle
Son of Kyuss
Spider Cactus
Spider-Horse
Spirit Naga
Spithriku
Splinter Waif
Ssendam
Stunjelly
Succubus
Sussurus
Swarm Shifter
Sylph
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=T]Tabaxi
Taer
Tako
Tall Mouther
Tangleweed
Tarlen
Tarrasque
Tasloi
T'Chowb
Tembo
Tempest
Tendriculous
Tentamort
Teratomorph
Terithran
Terror Bird
Teyella
Thesselhydra
Thesselmera
Thoqqua
Thorn
Thought Eater
Thrax
Tiamat
Tiefling
Tiger Fly
Tirapheg
Titan
Tojanda, Elder
Tomb Spider
Tomb Tapper
Topaz Dragon
Topiary Guardian
Treant
Tressym
Trilloch
Troglodyte
Troll
Troll Hound
Turaglas, the Ebon Maw
Twig Blight
Two-Headed Troll
Tyrannosaurus Rex
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=U]Ubashki Swarm
Ubu
Udoroot
Ugudenk
Ugulu-No-Oni
Uldra
Ulgurstasta
Ulnumaru
Ultroloth
Umber Hulk
Umber Ravager
Umbral Banyan
Umbral Dragon
Umpleby
Undead Martyr
Underdark Landwyrm
Underworld Dragon
Undine
Undying
Ungulosin
Unicorn
Unicorn, Black
Unisus
Unraveler
Unseelie Nymph
Uraeus
Urannag
Urchin, Land
Urd
Urdefhan
Urdunnir
Uridezu
Urophion
Ursinal
Urskan
Ushemoi
Uspasunda, Asara
Ustilagor
Utahraptor
U'thic
Utuchekulu
Utukku
Uvuudaum
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=V]Vaath
Vaati
Vadyanoi
Valenar Elf
Valkyrie
Valpurgeist
Vampire
Vampiric Mist
Vampyre
Vanara
Vaporighu
Varag
Varanid
Vargouille
Varrengoin
Vartha
Vasuthant
Vegypygmy
Veiled Master
Velociraptor
Venomous Snake
Verin
Verme
Vermin Lord
Vermiurge
Vilstrak
Violet Garbug
Viper Tree
Visilight
Vishap
Vizier's Turban
Voadkyn
Void Ooze
Voidmind
Volt
Voonith
Vorlog
Vortex
Vrock
Vrrxlsk
Vrykolaka
Vulchling
Vulture
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=W]Walking Egg
Walking Wall
Wang-Liang
Warbound Impaler
Warden Beast
Warforged
Warforged Raptor
Wastrilith
Water Weird
Webbird
Web Mummy
Wemic
Wendigo
Werebadger
Wererat
Wereshark
Weretiger
Werewolf
Wheep
Whisper Spider
White Dragon
Wichtlin
Wickerman
Wight
Will-o'-the-Wisp
Wind Ghost
Winter Wolf
Witchlight Marauder
Witherstench
Wolf Spider
Wolf-in-Sheeps-Clothing
Wolverine
Wood Golem
Wood Woad
Woolly Mammoth
Worg
Worm that Walks
Worm, Tenebrous
Wrackspawn
Wraith
Wyndlass
Wyste
Wyvern
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=X]Xaaer
Xacarba
Xag-ya/Xag-yi
Xanscilathampos
Xanthon the Baneful
Xanthonychos
Xanthos
Xantravar
Xavarathimius
Xaositect
Xaren
Xathanon
Xaver
Xaxathart
Xen'drik Giant
Xenomorph
Xenopterid
Xenostelid
Xenro
Xeph
Xerfilstyx
Xerichou
Xeriope
Xiir
Xill
Xilob
Xinivrae
Xivort
Xixchil
Xixical
Xixxit
X-Naut
Xong-Yong
Xorbeast
Xorn
Xorvintaal Dragon
Xor-Yost
Xotani
Xotzcoyotl
Xoveron
Xtabay
Xurgelmek
Xvart
Xxyth
Xytar
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=Y]Yag
Yaggol
Yagnoloth
Yakfolk
Yali
Yan-C-Bin
Yangethe
Yeenoghu
Yellow Dragon
Yellow Mould
Yellow Musk Creeper
Yellow Musk Zombie
Yeshom
Yeth Hound
Yethil
Yeti
Y'Golonac
Yig
Yithian
Yitsan
Yochlol
Yog-Sothoth
Yondalla
Yowler
Yphoz
Ypotryll
Yrthak
Ysgardian Troll
Yu Lung
Yuan-ti Abomination
Yuan-ti Anathema
Yuan-ti, Histachil
Yuan-ti, Ignan
Yuan-ti Mageslayer
Yuan-ti Pureblood
Yugoloth
Yugoloth, Canoloth
Yugoloth, Dergholoth
Yugoloth, Mezzoloth
Yugoloth, Skeroloth
Yugoloth, Voor, the Dradful Lasher
Yugoloth, Corrupter of Fate Assassin
Yuki-onna
Yurian
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=Z]Zairtail Firetongue
Zakharan Ogre
Zakharan Roc
Zanassu
Zaphkiel
Zaratan
Zard
Zebranaur
Zeidian
Zeikune
Zeitgeist
Zenythri
Zern
Zern, Arcanovore
Zern Experiment, Blood Thrall
Zeugalak
Zeuglodin
Zezir
Zhacker
Zhentarim Spirit
Ziggurat Horror
Zik-trin'ak
Zik-Trin'ta
Zin
Zin-carla
Zodar
Zokujin
Zombie Fog
Zombie Hulk
Zombie Lord
Zombie, Salt
Zombie Wolf
Zomak
Zoog
Zorbo
Zoveri
Zovvut
Zuggtmoy
Zurchin
Zuvembie
Zwarth
Zygom
Zygraat
Zzonga Bush
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## megamania

wow.... cycled thru about 40 times.    Still remember researching for 'Q' and 'X'......


----------

